# The New Epic Chronicles



## James McMurray (Aug 7, 2003)

Its been a while since I posted here. Heck, its been a while since I ran a game. But anyway: here goes. We start up with a party whose exploits occur shortly (within a year) of the previous party's destruction at the hands of the demi-lich Acererak. Those who are interested in te prelude may followth link in my sig to the Return to the Tomb of Horrors story hour.

------------

Dramatis Personae:

Brian: Elven Cleric of Corellon Larethian
Jonathon: Human Samurai
Michael: Elven Paladin

_Note: These are not the characters' names. I can't for the life of me think of them, but I'll edit them in later_

Our three heroes have journeyed long together, fighting for good and justice wherever they could. Their most recent adventures involved a journey to the negative material plane, hunting down the dread necromancer Acererak. Although they found and destroyed many great evils along the way, they failed to find the demi-lich, which has seemingly disappeared without a trace. What they did find, however, was a magical pool. Reflected in the waters of this pool were past exploits of heroes. A few of the scenes even featured the trio's current activities.

After studying the waters and working up their courage, the group decided to bathe in the pool. As they did, the waters rose up around them, encasing them in the past glories of the multiverse. A moment or a day later (none could tell how long they had lain there, viewing heroic deeds) the water rescinded, leaving the group unharmed, but _changed_.

Each of them now had a light golden glow about them, and they could feel their bodies and minds had been strengthened by the pool's power. Never again would they feel fear.

Returning to their homes in Greyhawk City, they realized that no one else could see their glows but them. As they contemplated what (if anything) to do about this new development, a scruffy messenger came up to them.

"A message for you sirs, from m'lady Agamina." 

The party accepted the message (an invite to adventure) and tipped the messenger handsomely. The messenger promptly went to the bar and spent hi tip, while the party prepared for their meeting with Agamina, the sender of the entreaty for aid.

When they met her, they noticed about her a dull blue glow, which felt similar to their own golden auras. Introductions were made and the party learned several new things about this Pool they had found.

Almost two millennia ago the gods locked away the heights of mortal potential in pools scattered across the multiverse. These pools are each tied to an emotional extreme or an ideal. The pool the party found was the Pool of Glory, made to give tribute and strength to all mortals. A side effect of bathing in the pool is that they are now freed from the chains that hold back the rest of mortal men. They are capable of truly Epic exploits.

In the city of Union, the location of these pools has become a bit of a commodity, to be bargained, sold, and stolen. Agaminia’s brother, Regalin, was recently journeying to where he believed he had found another pool. He has not returned, although he did send a message telling Agamina where to meet him. She journeyed there (to the Tower of Khaerleth on the Plane of Fire) but was forced to flee when Khaerleth's guardian dragon appeared.

Fearing for her brother's safety, and knowing that anything capable of harming or capturing her more worldly sibling would certainly be able to do the same to her, she went into the world in search of aid. On a stopover in Greyhawk she saw a trio of men, two of which bore holy symbols of Corollan. What sold her on the need to get their aid was the telltale glow of the Pool of Glory.

Introductions were made, and it is learned that Agamina has bathed in the pool of love. If the party will help her rescue her brother, they will be rewarded with a share of the findings. Should those findings prove to include the Pool her brother sought, even better. Finally, after this matter is attended to, she will happily trade the location of the Pool of Glory for the location of the Pool of Love. She regrets that she is unable to give a full disclosure on the trial she underwent at the pool.

The knowledge of a possible trial is new to the party, as when they found the Pool of Glory, it was completely unguarded, in the center of a vast dead city floating through the Negative planar void.

The next morning, the party headed out. Agamina took them through a back-alley portal into the city of Union, where they saw demons and worse travelling down streets, seemingly peacefully coexisting with angels and men. The sight of a Balor flying overhead was ignored by the vast majority of people walking on the streets below. 

A long walk to the far end of the city brought them to another back alley portal, this one opening into what appeared to be the Elemental Plane of Staircases. (anyone who has seen _The Labyrinth_ will know hat it looked like. Staircases leading in all directions connected platforms. many of the platforms held portals of various colors.

During their trip up the stairs, they were assaulted by a band of very large demons. The demons did not know what it was they faced though, and were quickly repulsed. Agamina informed the party that the demons were minions of a powerful Infernal, the bastard offspring of a God and a powerful Demon Lord. The Infernal had not been seen for some time, and it seems her brother had unpleasant dealings with it. The reemergence of its minions did not sit well with Agamina, who feared even more for her brother's safety.

The party continued on, until they were met with a voice from the stairways, "Greetings, it seems you are searching for the same thing I am." A short prayer to Corollan later, the massive Infernal stood revealed.

The party conversed with him, and although they were loathe to accept his aid, Agamina was more concerned with her brother's safety, and it seemed that his aid might be necessary. He offered them an Egg of Abominable cold, with which they could weaken or kill the powerful dragon guarding Khaerleth's Tower, where the Infernal knew Regalin to be holed up.

Continuing on, the party finally stepped out onto the plane of fire. Travelling through a dark and hot cavern they came out next to a massive lava flow which plummeted over a cliff. Dangling out over this cliff was a magnificent solid black obsidian tower.

The party headed towards the tower, but was surprised as a colossal dragon, larger than any they had ever seen, leapt out of the lava flow and attacked. Agamina fell instantly to its breath, as did Brian. Michael leapt forward and attacked, only to be killed moments later as Jonathon threw their weapon. Hitting the dragon, the egg burst, sending out a blast of cold. The cold staggered the massive beast and froze the paladin solid. 

The brave Samurai moved forward to fight, and was soon joined by the Infernal. The two managed to drop the deadly Wyrm when it became obvious that its attacks could not harm the divinely spawned abomination.

Chiding the Samurai to be more prepared next time, the Infernal returned the group to Union, where they managed to get themselves raised. Lucky for the party the Infernal is incredibly interested in seeing Regalin brought forth from the tower.

Regrouping and returning to the tower, the heroes work their way past the corpse of the dragon and towards Regalin's prison. Agamina went ahead to scout, but moments later the party heard her screams. They rush forward to find her wrapped in a Balor's whip and help close to his fiery body.

The group rushes into battle, and the Cleric finds himself hurled across the room. Another Balor is summoned, and Agamina wriggles free. As Jonathon holds off the second Balor, the remainder of the group destroys the first. When its explosive destruction rattles the walls of the tower, the one it summoned teleports away, no longer feeling the need to be there.

The party moves into the tower, and the next room is a plushy decorated game room, whose central figure is a Go board on a raised pedestal. In the back stands a pair of obsidian doors next to a huge bronze gong.  Ringing the gong (which radiated Conjuration magic but was not trapped), the party is met by a large, two-headed flame-haired giant who introduces himself as Ignition and Inferno.

Ignition explains that Khaerleth and Regalin are both currently unavailable, while Inferno manages to get a couple of games of Go played with the Samurai. Although he is mildly familiar with the game, Jonathon is unable to beat the Ettin, who has presumably had quite  a bit of practice against his "brother" during his time of service with Khaerleth. 

As the two games wrap up, Inferno trades places at the table with Ignition, and Jonathon trades with Brian. While the Samurai and Paladin attempt to talk their way past, Brian plays a game himself. Although he has never seen the game before, he proves to be a quick study and actually manages to beat the Ettin. This results in Inferno issuing a challenge, and beating the cleric readily (complete with a snide "that's how you play" to his brother).

Unable to talk their way past, and unwilling to imply attack the doorman, the party decides to wager the Balor's treasure on a game of Go in an attempt to get past. Given that Brian is the only one to have won, he is chosen as the team's champion. Inferno is chosen to play for the Ettins. The group then decides that kibitzing will be allowed, and the game begins. 

Inferno / Ignition handily trounce the cleric, and the party hands over the magical belt they found on the Balor. Another game later, they also hand over the 13 gems.

Further discussion reveals that there is a Thorciasid infestation in one of the rooms, and that Regalin fell prey to a trap in that room. He is apparently now imprisoned within a mirror. Even at the hopes of getting the Thorciasid removed, Ignition / Inferno can only allow the party to send one person. Agamina is chosen to go, since she is the best scout. Should she be able to clear the infestation, the party will be let in. 

This is just a ploy on the party's part, and they meet Agamina later, who teleports them into the room after telling the party about the huge alien cockroach she saw in a large chamber. The paladin is a bit put out by the idea of sneaking in, but feels the chance to rescue a man outweighs the wrongdoing of avoiding a duly appointed gatekeeper.

The party teleports into the central chamber where the monstrous life-draining cockroach lives and spies cocoons everywhere in the room. Although the beast is incredibly difficult to damage permanently, and its touch saps the strength and vitality from their bodies, the party finally manages to kill the bug. They free Brian from the cocoon the Thorciasid trapped him in, and then notice another being that was freed when the cleric destroyed the room's cocoons with a Firestorm: an Efreet. 

The efreet does not detect as evil to the paladin, and in its gratitude offers to grant the cleric a single wish. After debating what to do with the wish, the cleric decides on freeing Regalin from the mirror. With a simple wave of its hand and a "your wish is my command" the Efreet frees the trapped ranger from the mirror. Standing unashamedly naked in front of the party, Regalin gives his gratitude and explains to the party what has happened. His dull blue glow shows him to be no stranger to the lore of the pools. Brian hastily offers him a spare set of clothing, which he accepts.

"I worked my way to this tower in the hopes of finding the fabled Pool of Pain, and I succeeded! It is here in this very tower. Having studied long and hard in the City of Brass, I know all of Khaerleth's passwords, and am therefore free of molestation from his guards and wards. Unfortunately, the day I found the pool I was so excited I forgot to breathe the word 'pyrotechnics' while passing through an archway and I found myself imprisoned within that mirror. I'm not sure where my clothes and gear are."

"The Pool of Pain is upstairs on the top floor. Unfortunately, its presence or some other event has ripped a hole in the world, through which a great amount of flux slime seeps. I was unable to get past the slime to the pool. I headed towards the library in the hopes that Khaerleth's lore would contain some explanation of what this slime is and what can be done about it."

At this point, Brian speaks up. His extensive training in religion has taught him the history of Flux Slime. Several hundred or more years ago Boccob, God of Magic, and Ehlonna, Goddess of Nature became romantically involved. Of course, when one mixes up with a deity known as "The Uncaring" it is hard to expect a pleasant outcome. But expect one she did. 

When the inevitable happened and the two split, it was not a friendly parting. The more common green slime found in the caverns of Oerth are the tears Ehlonna shed. The less common, but much more deadly, Flux Slime is the blood that Boccob shed. For when one breaks the heart of a deity known as "The Huntress" it is hard to expect a pleasant outcome.

Unfortunately, there is no explanation in the history of how to avoid the perils of Flux Slime, but the party agrees that the library is a good place to start. Regalin tells them that the password to the towers is "Pyrrhic Victory" and if they encounter a guardian they need but speak that phrase to remain unmolested.

They retire to the library, where Ignition / Inferno meet them. The ettin is at first quite upset at their presence here, but once they speak the password he is more than happy to remain friendly towards them. He even helps them in their search through the books. Several hours later the party finds a reference to Flux Slime in a musty old tome. Between Regalin and the book they piece together the following information:

1) Flux Slime appears as a viscous clear liquid that seeps from an invisible origin point. This point is extra-dimensional, and often appears in midair. The slime flows and settles into its area equally. In areas where no gravity exists, it forms a spherical blob.

2) Flux slime is highly destructive towards those who use magic. Having been cast out of the body of Boccob, the only way it can survive is to drain magic from the world around it. As such, any magic that comes within 10 to 15 feet of it is immediately drained. Untrained observers believe this to mean that the slime exudes an anti-magic aura, when in fact it is actually feeding on magic.

3) Such is its hunger for magic that it can devour the bodies of anyone capable of using magic. This includes spellcaster, creatures with spell-like abilities, and even supernatural beings.

4) Extreme cold, heat, or sunlight can destroy flux slime. When destroyed a patch of Flux Slime releases its stored magical energy, sometimes with disastrous results. This burst causes random magical effects to spring up momentarily in the area. It also closes the extra-dimensional hole, stopping the further seepage.


----------



## James McMurray (Aug 9, 2003)

Fearing the slime, the party sat back in Khaerleth’s library and thought. Several possible methods of destroying it were brought up, including using alchemist’s fire, some form of alchemist’s cold, destroying the outer wall of the tower, and even just diving through it in the hopes that the pool would heal their wounds afterwards.

The group, with the help of Ignition / Inferno, found 6 flasks of alchemist’s fire and Toshiro volunteered to throw it at the slime. While they talked, they also explained to Regalin the path they had followed to here. When he heard of the Infernal awaiting him, he knew he could either hide within Khaerleth’s tower forever, or return to the creature what he had stolen, the legendary Codex of the Infinite Planes. He had sought out the artifact in the hopes of plumbing its secrets, even though many that had previously tried had been driven completely and irrevocably mad by the book’s mysteries. Now though, he knew his only hope of returning to the world outside this stronghold’s walls was to return the Tome to the misbegotten son of god and fiend.

The blood red Pool of Pain sat in the middle of a large chamber at the top of the tower. Dripping from a point in space some ten feet over the pool was the clear viscous slime. It seemed that something prevented the slime from reaching the pool, as it draped over the pool in a 5-foot dome.

In the hopes that whatever the dome was would break the flasks, Toshiro and the group went up. Everyone except Agamina threw their flasks at the slime together, but it just splashed straight through. It did burst into flames when it touched the Pool of Pain, but the momentary burst only destroyed a small portion of the slime, which was soon replaced by the remaining goop.

More thought was given to how to get past, and Regalin came up with the idea of using a table as a sort of trough to redirect the slime away from the pool. A curtain rod and tapestry proved that mundane articles were immune to the slime, and a table from the laboratory was procured. One leg was cut off, and two others trimmed down to form a makeshift ramp. The table was manhandled up the stairs and placed under the flow. It did move the new slime aside, leaving only a small amount on the floor.

Being the hero type, Aust volunteered to be the first to squeeze under the table and into the pool. Although it was a tight squeeze, he managed to get by without brushing into any of the slime. The moment his fingers touched the crimson waters, razor-tipped whips of blood lashed out of the pool and wrapped him in their harsh embrace. Kicking and screaming he was dragged into the pool, while his blood splattered the walls of the room. Fortunately he managed to avoid kicking the table into the pool, where it would presumably burst into flames as all other objects that reached it had.

Wholly nonplussed due to the Pool of Glory’s gift of immunity to fear, Toshiro was the next to step forward. Although he failed to slip past the slim without touching it, it did not seem hungry for his non-magical flesh. He too was ripped into the Pool, where he joined Aust in the Pool’s agonizing grasp.

Farlight then moved forward. He was not so dexterous in his bid to bypass the slime, and his hand went in. Before the pool could even grab him he began his horrific screaming, for the slime had completely devoured his hand. What he thought was pain turned out to be as nothing once the pool came to life and pulled him in. He too found himself caught up in an eternity of suffering.

Agamina, seeing the horror of the pool’s hungry razor grip, chose not to go forward. Her brother, having searched the planes for this pool, was not going to be deterred. Without even waiting to see if his rescuers would survive, he slipped past the slime and into the pool.

What seemed like decades of torment later (but was actually only several hours) the group was flung one by one out of the pool and into the room. Hurtling through the slime proved to be devastating to Aust, but he saw that those areas of him still wet from the blood of the pool were immune to the slime, and he quickly wiped it off. Farlight, perhaps because his magic was stronger, his body was weaker, or his luck was lower did not fare as well. His passage through the slime deposited his armor in a heap on the floor, sans its prior occupant.

Toshiro was again spared the pain of the slime, but Regalin too was burned. Knowing they needed to get themselves out of the tower and back to Greyhawk where they could hopefully return Farlight to life, they decided to return the Codex to the Infernal. Aust carried the large tome tot he front door, and as he opened it, he heard the demon’s raspy voice call out. “Have you found the elf for me?” Before he could answer, the voice spoke again and the tome was ripped from his grasp. “Never mind. This will do nicely.”

Casting about for any sing of the beast, all Aust could find was the lingering aura of evil it left behind.

The group gathered up what little was left of Farlight and returned to Greyhawk City, where the temple of Corollan returned him to life. Taking a few days to rest and recover, they examined their new auras, now gold intermixed with red for those who had touched Glory, and blue intermixed with red for those who had touched Love.

Once again ready, the group traded locations of pools. They first chose to take Regalin and Agamina to the pool of Glory, for they knew exactly where it lay, and that it was unguarded. However, when they gated there they were met with the sight of a 9’ tall solid platinum figure with wings rising from its back. In a pure crystalline voice the figure spoke to them, “Welcome. You wish to bathe in the pool of Glory.” Its featureless face scanned the group. “I see that some of you have bathed without fully bypassing the trial of virtue. I assume that you wish to bathe again with your friend, that you might retain the powers granted you by the pool?”

The group agreed, although they were surprised to learn that the pools’ powers could fade. They were relieved when told that only those who bathed without proper trials would see their unearned gifts revoked.

“You who wish to prove yourselves worthy of the pool of Glory must complete a task of Heroes. Gaze upon the pool.”

Looking down into the golden waters, the constantly shifting scenes of battle and victory melted away. They were replaced by an aerial view of a large city. The view panned downward and dove, rocketing towards  a huge palace, which it entered through a gold-encased window. Before them, in the center of the room, they saw a great pile of pillows. Surrounding the pillows were human men and women waving palm leaves to fan the room’s most dominating feature. A bright orange snake lay coiled atop the pillows, but its head was that of a beautiful woman. From a hallway entrance, the heroes saw two more humans bring in a crying chest, held aloft with long poles. The crying got louder as the chest was opened and the Ha Naga’s head lashed forward, returning from the depths of the chest with a wriggling baby in her teeth. A toss of the head later and the baby was devoured, swallowed whole by the colossal tyrant.

“A’strich has enslaved this city for millennia. Step into the pool and return to me with her head.”

As they looked, they began to prepare themselves for battle. A’strich, the Ha-Naga, looked back at them and she too began to prepare, first by completely disappearing from sight.

The group stepped into the pool but could not see her anywhere, even the invisibility purge of Farlight would not reveal her hidden form. Toshiro felt something lash past his head, and the remainder of the group entered. As they began to search, A’strich hurtled out of her hiding place under the pillows, and enhanced the dry desert air with her magics. The heroes’ skin dried up and their lips parched as the Horrid Wilting took effect.

Aust charged forward and gave the beast a powerful smite, but was soon chased down himself by Agamina, whose mind had fallen prey to the Naga’s charming gaze. Toshiro’s warrior shout chased off many of the humans, and his sword felled several more, while Regalin’s bow took small chunks out of the scaly hide. Farlight unleashed a magical assault, but it was reflected by the scaly skin.

Again A’strich’s magic struck out, and again the group attacked. Aust ignored the weak pulls of Agamina’s attempt to restrain him, and continued his attack on the beast. But every time his sword rained down his arm was shot through with a numbing cold and he was soon forced to stop and call for Farlight’s healing.

Several more of the humans fled, and the room thundered from the mighty magics unleashed by the party and her foe. In the end, Good once again stood victorious over Evil. 

Returning to Greyhawk and then to the Pool, the guardian met the band. “You have proven yourself worthy, you may now Bathe.”

Farlight, Aust, and Toshiro once again dipped down into the Pool of Glory, while Regalin and Agamina took their first bath. Once again they saw the annals of the history of honorable combat revealed to them, and their auras were strengthened.


----------



## Liolel (Aug 9, 2003)

Since no one has posted any messages besides the author I'll be the first to say its very good. I'll keep my eye on this storyhour to see how it devolps.


----------



## James McMurray (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## James McMurray (Aug 10, 2003)

Once again back in the city of Greyhawk, the Agent Retriever Regalin attuned himself to the Pool of Love. He then Plane shifted the party to the Beastlands, where they wind walked over a vast forest. Down in the clearings below they saw a strange sight. Predator and prey were living together in harmony.

Ahead another clearing arose. In it center was a crystal blue, calm pool. Beside it was an incredibly tall Oak, easily taller than the other trees of the forest. As the party landed and reformed their bodies, the Oak opened its eyes and turned towards them. “Weeelcooome,” it said, taking its time around the words it so rarely needed to use. “Yoouu haaavve coomme tooo baaathhe innn theee poool?”

Toshiro stepped forward and slowly spoke, “Haaii.”

“Arrre yoouu moockiing meee?” the treant asked.

Before the samurai could answer, a bark-skinned female stepped out of the treant and spoke. “Forgive my friend travelers. He is slow of speech, but not of mind. I assume you wish to Bathe in the Pool o Love? To do so you need only answer one simple question: Why are you worthy of the Pool?”

In all their years of battle and glory the group had never been asked such a question, and they were taken aback. Regalin thought back to several years prior, when he first journeyed to this pool. When asked the question, he had responded by telling the dryad of his sister’s sacrifice for him. The two had been sailing when a storm drew up. The young Regalin (then only 32) had fallen overboard. His sister, herself not a strong swimmer, and younger even than he, had still thrown herself overboard to save him. Although she managed to push him back aboard the tiny vessel, she wore herself out doing so, and rapidly sank from view. She was Regalin’s only taste of love, for he never again allowed himself to feel for another.

Having proven that he knew the meaning of love, he was allowed to bathe in the pool, where he was reunited with her sister. The sibling pair strode from the waters, his benefactor returned to life to become hi new charge. At the time, she did not have the blue glow of having been in the pool, but they parted ways after a couple of ears, and when they met back up, she had it. Like him though, he assumed she had been charged by the guardian of the pool to not reveal her experiences there, and so he did not pry.

The dryad’s greeting interrupted his reveille. “Welcome back Regalin. I see you and your sister are still together.”

Looking up, he noticed what he had not seen before. Although the giant treant was encased in the soft blue glow of the Pool’s Gift, the dryad was not. “Yes, we are, thank you.” He replied, and then he broached the subject. “I see you have not bathed yourself, lady.”

“That is true. I have yet to answer the question to my own satisfaction.”

Before he could inquire further, Aust spoke up. “I am ready.”

The dryad excused herself from Regalin, for her duty called. “What is your answer, sir?”

Aust drew himself up, obviously unaccustomed to such words. “For the love I have for my Deity and for the love I have for my fellow man. I risk my life every day for that love, and the pool can assist me in that.” 

Although not enthusiastic about the apparently selfish reasons for entering the pool, Harangia the dryad was not unfamiliar with those feelings herself. The answer and her glimpse into the paladin’s soul showed her that he truly understood love, and that he realized it to be a thing worth dying for. “You may enter,” she replied.

Aust walked to the water’s edge and stepped in. The moment his toes first touched the water he felt forlorn and lost. He kept walking, and as his head went underwater he felt a _presence_. Looking around, the feeling grew until he suddenly found himself staring in the face of Corollan himself. The love he felt both for and from his deity nearly overwhelmed him.

Corollan turned away for a moment, and Aust followed his gaze to a figure at the bottom of the pool. As the figure floated upward he recognized it as Arethia Shareese, the Elven priestess who first introduced him to the world and love of Corollan. He had not seen her in decades. “We will travel the world together if you wish, my boy-turned-Lord.”

Up above, Toshiro steps forward. “I am prepared.” He takes several deep breaths and then recites his impromptu haiku.

Epic Pool of Love
Sacrifice for, by others
Bathe for blue aura

Harangia is thoroughly confused by this. Although her glimpse into his soul shows the value of his words, their meaning eludes her, and for the first time in decades, she replies to a Questor with a single word, “Huh?”

Unashamed, Toshiro repeats his poem. Again Harangia is confused, until the treant Thousandrings drops his mouth towards her ear. Ten minutes of slow but purposeful mumbling later, the dryad nods her head, satisfied with Thousandrings’ explanation of the haiku. “You may bathe.”

Toshiro follows Aust into the pool, and he too feels forlorn and lost, until he spies below him a dull silver glow. As he goes downward the glow brightens and he recognizes it as Chien Shay, the symbol of honor in his native tongue. The word flows toward him and embraces him, becoming one with him. When it fades, he sees an ancient woman standing before him, dressed in the blue and white robes of the Crab clan. He instantly recognizes her from the ancestral temple of his youth, where her picture hung in hallowed reverence: Tsura Shinechi, an ancient Wu Jen and Priestess of the family ancestors. “I am yours o command, my Daimyo.”

Farlight took his turn stepping forward. Looking into the dryad’s eyes he answered her question. “Because my love of the good people of Greyhawk, and of all the planes, is what drives me to battle evil and suffering daily. This love is what keeps me from being corrupted by the evil I battle, and inspires my good deeds.

“You may bathe.”

The cleric stepped into the waters and also felt forlorn, until he saw before him the object of his love. High above the city of Greyhawk he flew, slowly dipping and gliding, while the city itself gazed up at him in approval and love. As he neared the tops of the buildings, one small business’s roof opened itself to him and he was drawn inside.

Before him stood a man dressed in the colors of the city itself. A stone gray cloak and tunic matched the man’s earthen brown pants perfectly. Looking into his face, Farlight was surprised to see the features subtly changing. Eyes would change colors, but it would then appear as if they had always been that way. Even facial hair might grow or fade, and yet once the change was complete, Farlight was left with the feeling that it had always been that way. He recognized the being before him as the personification of Greyhawk City itself.

“I am Greyhawk. And I will follow and protect you as you have protected me.”

Returning to the surface, the party introduced their new companions and thanked the woodland pair. The introductions are interrupted as Greyhawk speaks, “You have protected me well, but time is wasting. Your truest test awaits. To save time you must find time.”

When asked what he means, the man called Greyhawk acts as if he does not know what they are talking about. The party also notices that his features have solidified and no longer does he seem to have the weight of ages in his eyes. The gray and brown clothing still stand in testament to his origins though.

Talking it over, the party feels that perhaps it was a message from Oerth itself, given to them through its momentary avatar. They do not believe in coincidence, and when asked about a Pool of Time, Regalin says he has heard rumors, but they were supposedly merely that. He has never tried to track those rumors to the source, but if the party will return to Union with him he will do so.

They do, and he does, and a mere week later he has arranged a meeting with a man that claims to have bathed in the pool of Time. Regalin goes to meet the man, and when he sees the 13 different colors swirling in the aura, his doubts begin to fade.

“The pool of time is hidden in time. I can direct you to its portal, but you must face the guardian yourself. Be forewarned, for the pool is never in he same time twice.”

“You mean we may find ourselves back in time?” Regalin asked.

“Back, forward, or even sideways.” Once you have bathed in the Pool, you will come to realize that time is not as straight forward as you believe. Would you care for drink?” Before Regalin can even answer, the still unnamed man disappears from his chair, reappearing next to the bar in the back room, and then once again appearing in his chair, holding out Regalin’s favorite drink to him.

“If you wish to know the location for the portal, we shall trade. I see by your aura that you have found the pool of Love. Tell me yours and I will tell you mine.”

Regalin agrees, and describes exactly how to get to the pool of Love. In return, the Bather tells him, “You must travel deep into the Crystalmist Mountains, where you will find the tribe of goblins known as the Marshanki Charuk: the Reverent Ones. Beyond their caves you will find the silvery portal you seek, and its guardian. Beware the Phane. It is a timelost abomination, living beside our clock. Its delight is in taking and enslaving creatures of our time stream, which it feeds off of and uses as its minions. This Phane is truly powerful, and has even managed to capture itself out of time. Such is the beast’s strength that you will require weapons forged or pure good to even harm it.”


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 11, 2003)

Awwwwwww yeah. I am looking forward to some epic goodness. Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## James McMurray (Aug 16, 2003)

_Note: the previous post has been edited because I accidentally said that Toshiro and Tsura were Crane clan. They are Crab._

----

Armed with their newfound knowledge, the party goes in search of information on the Phane and the Crystalmist mountains. They learn that the Crystalmists are mostly governed by humanoid tribes in the far North, the mid-North section is ruled by an Orc Kingdom, and the South owned by Dwarves. Ten years ago a huge was waged between the humans and the Orcs, and although it seemed that the Orcs' tactics were easily stopped, their numbers never seemed to drop, until abruptly the war was ended by the combined efforts of a half-elven diplomat and her half-orc husband. Indeed, the tactics of the orcs were so poor that they actually tried to scale one keep's walls by charging it, then climbing the bodies of the dead. currently there is a truce on between the Orcs, Humans, and Dwarves which has lasted for ten years (despite minor infractions on all three sides, mostly in the form of trespassing adventurers in Orc lands).

About the Phane they learn the following: 

Its touch can trap a person outside of time, not unlike Temporal Stasis. 
It feeds on the temporal energy of those it has captured.
It can only be permanently harmed by good weapons.
It can somehow make short jumps back in time.

Regalin, using his powers as an Agent Retriever, attunes himself to the caverns of the Marshanki Charuk, and the next day the party heads out, Wind Walking thanks to Farlight's magic. As they approach the caverns, they see a single figure below them on a slope look up and point, then run in the direction they are heading. A few minutes later, they arrive at the caverns. Regalin directs them down to a slope opposite the Marshanki mountain, and several of the tribes' members begin to point and talk amongst themselves.

A small group of Marshanki Charuk (blue-skinned and straight-backed goblins) begins to walk across the valley towards the spot where the small group thought they were well hidden. Although the goblins carry swords and bows, they do not have them drawn, and do not seem offensive. Aust awaits their arrival, preparing to search their auras for signs of evil, but their slow pace makes him head down to meet with them.

Once the goblins are deemed non-evil and friendly, he waves the remainder of the group forward, who come somewhat cautiously.

"Welcome Seekers," the lead goblin hisses through blue lips. "Welcome to the halls of the Marshanki Charuk. The Portal you seek, and its guardian, await." At this range, the party notices that the goblinoids have a weak gray flicker in their auras, like the one seen by Regalin in the Bather who directed them here, but not as strong. When asked, the Charukai replies, "We are the Children of The Pool." When asked if they are its guardian, the Charukai states simply, "No, we are the children, the Phane guards the portal."

Friendly talk ensues, and the party, fearful of the abomination, enquires about its capabilities. They learn that it can never be killed, and that some have tricked their way past by sending forth sacrificial victims to draw its attention. One Seeker once ran past the creature, but he was very fast.

Although this news brings a small amount of talk regarding trying to sacrifice someone to get past, that idea is soon shut down. The paladin, hating the existence of an evil abomination, votes to attack it. The remainder of the group is uncertain about that course, as they know how powerful Abominations are, and are fearful of being captured by it.

Additionally, the party fears that if they do somehow manage to sneak past the thing, it will simply jump back in time and place itself in position to prevent that. However, the fact that others have managed to bypass it without fighting assuages that concern.

Tsura tells the group that she has the capability to create duplicates of herself outside of her body, and that she could send those copies in to hopefully distract it. Meanwhile, everyone else would attempt to run past. This idea is agreed upon to be the one with the most merit, and the party returns to talk with the Charuk.

When asked to draw a picture of the room that the Phane guards, a Charukai asks in a puzzled tone, "Draw? What is this_draw_?" When the paladin points to the room around him and then draws an outline of it in the earth at his feet, the Charukai cries out in shock. "He places rooms in the earth! Truly you are the most powerful Seeker I have seen." 

Aust replies that the creature could draw if he wanted too, but does not realize that these beings are children of Time itself. Although their understanding of time and its flows, their spatial awareness is greatly hampered. 

Tsura steps forward and draws forth a small square of paper. With several deft movements, she creates a near-exact duplicate of the cavern in which they stand. The Charuk are all quite awed at this, and one of them bravely steps forwards. Pointing to the origami room he asks in a fearful and reverent hiss, "May I?" 

Aust has no idea what he means, but Farlight is quite perturbed at this point by what he deems to be useless chatter with pathetically inferior creatures. "Yes you may," he gruffly says, then turns to the group. "These creatures are obvious idiots. Let's go."

A short bit of talk later and the group goes forward. When they think the are near, they begin their spellcasting preparations, the last of which involves Tsura creating four duplicates of herself, and casting haste on the entire group.

The party rushes forward, but it is farther than they thought due to the Charuk misinterpretation of space, and several of their defenses drop or nearly drop before they get there.

Aust moves into the room first, making a wide berth around the Phane, a horse-sized creature made of shadowy black, with two pinpoints of emerald green light for eyes. He is followed immediately by Toshiro and then Tsura's duplicates. The duplicates charge the Phane, and it lashes out at them, freezing all but one of them outside of time. The remaining one moves to block the creature as the rest of the party pours into the cavern.

The Phane, sensing they are about to run around it, move to block them off. He is driven momentarily aside by a Blade Barrier thrown up by Farlight. Meanwhile, Agamina and Regalin dive through the portal. Less than ten second later the remainder of the party dives through, having seen that they cannot even hit this beast with their weapons. Although it manages to touch Aust, Toshiro, and Farlight, they all shake off its temporal trap.

-----------

On the far side of the portal, the group appears in midair. A 1-foot drop onto a plush carpet reveals them to be in a large courtroom, at the head of which sits a crowned man on a throne, flanked by several guards. Beside him stands a small (perhaps ten years old) boy. The boy rushes forward to Aust, the closest party member. Aust, clumsily regains his feet and the party notices that their clothing and gear are drastically changed. Even more so, several of them have changed races completely! Farlight is quite distressed by his new human body.

"Are you the great heroes that we requested?" asks Cutter, the small boy. "Truly only great heroes could appear out of thin air floating on carpets!" It seems that Aust and Toshiro's boots (both Winged Boots) have transformed into large carpets, and left them barefoot. It seems quite odd to them to have bare feet in full Knight's Jousting armor.

Aust replies, "What request?" and the king (actually Duke Cornish, or ) waves his arms. The guards all drop their hands to their swords and take a single step forward.

"What be ye doin' appearin' in me chambers if'n ye not be the heroes?" He asks.

"We're looking for the Pool of Time," is all Aust can think of to say.

"I'm not knowin' a thing about a Pool of Time, but we are havin' troubles with waters. Perhaps th' two be related," Cornish replies.

Cutter steps up onto Aust's carpet and says in an enthusiastic and youthful tone "You've just got to help us! I can tell you're great heroes, please help my village!" His tone displays all of the enthusiasm and hope of youth.

Unable to turn aside a child's pleas, Aust agrees.

Meanwhile, the remainder of the group listen and investigate their new forms. Farlight has become a human, and his mithral armor is now mere iron. At his side hangs a mace, not the Longsword he is accustomed to. His haversack has apparently become a bag, and is draped over his should with a rope.

Aust too, although he has not realized it yet, is a human. His Full Plate has been replaced with an even more elaborate suit of jousting plate, and his spiked shield now sports several sword blades, jutting out in a triangle around its outer rim. His boots are now a flying carpet, and much of his remaining gear seems to be gone.

Tsura seems to be the least changed. The bundle of scrolls at her side, from which she prepares her daily spells, has gained a binding and is now a large tome. Her form seems to waver and shift, even though the duration of her Displacement spell has long since worn off. A single scroll tube is tucked into her belt.

Greyhawk, once a tall human male, is now a smaller elf. His Full Plate is mostly unchanged, although its glamour is gone and it stands revealed as armor. The sword at his side is also changed, but feels fashioned to his grip when he reaches to grab the sheathed hilt.

Toshiro is the most distressed by his change. His ornate Crab Clan armor has been changed into jousting armor, and his precious ancestral katana has been replaced by a large (yet seemingly familiar) bastard sword. At his side where his Wakizahsi once lay hangs a crudely fashioned Westerners' short sword. His boots too have become a carpet, leaving his feet bare.

He slowly draws the short sword from its sheathe and looks it over. Wondering if he would be allowed to commit seppuku with it. Although it is unclean, it is apparent that he has lost his family's sword, and there is no other recourse for him. Tsura sees this in his eyes and places a hand on his wrist. "Patience my lord. I believe that the blades you see before you are still the same blades you hold dear, merely changed to match this new land.

-------------------

_Out of Game:_
At this point Brian (Farlight's and Greyhawk's player) asks to make a Spellcraft check to see if he can recognize what has happened to them. I reply, "Spellcraft, what the heck is that? Recognize spells, that sounds like a good idea. Maybe we'll put it in a future version of the game." Brian groans aloud as he realizes now why I sent out an email several weeks ago asking if anyone still had their Old D&D (Basic through Masters) books. Nobody did, but I told them I had found them online for fairly cheap (svgames if anyone's interested). The group thought I was converting forward from an old adventure, not converting backward from current characters. 

Several confusing minutes later, the new character sheets are handed out. Kismet (a.k.a. Aust) takes his Adventure record sheet and begins to fill it out with character names, GM names, etc. When he reaches the blank that says "Campaign Goal" he fills it in with a loud "to return to 3rd edition!" 

This should be interesting! Now back to the action:

-------------------

As the group tries to figure out what is going on, the room grows dark and a chill wind lifts the wall hangings. A huge skull materializes out of thin air and floats in front of the heroes. the eye sockets are inky black, and water drips from the nose, ears, and mouth. When the water hits the floor, it runs to blood, staining Aust's and Toshiro's carpets and feet a dull red. A stench of dam rot fills the air, and the skull speaks:

*The blood of Men grows pale and weak,
The land rots while you search and seek.
A blight on earth for all to see,
So civilization can never be.
The cure you seek is in your hand
Even while you search the land.
No man can change this evil's course,
Unless you seek the curse's source.*

The skull vanishes as rapidly as it came, and the light level returns to normal in the room. The only signs on its passing are the bloodstains left behind.

Cutter, his tongue held by fear while the skull was there, cries out after it vanishes. "You have to take me with you now! I'll take you to the Seer! He told our village 'when words of water turn to blood, seek me.' This must be what he meant!"

The group agrees to go see this Seer, and they ask for shoes to cover the warriors' now bare feet. Shoes are brought and the party moves into the courtyard, heading towards the stables to pick up the horses that were offered. As they cross the yard, horrible screeching is heard in the air, and several large hairy flying creatures appear in the skies above them. Their fur is a slick, greasy black and their wings are hairless and leathery, like a bat's. Their eyes glow a feverish red and their right arm's end in bone extensions resembling a saber’s blade.

Springing into action, Tsura hurtles a fireball into their midst, but it seems to have no effect. Farlight creates a cloud of insects, which are ignored by the beasts. Attempting to slow their advance Greyhawk creates a wall of fire. Unfortunately, his attempt to create it inside them causes it to appear behind them. Meanwhile, Aust charges forwards on his carpet, heedless of the fact that young Cutter is still aboard. His sword slams into one of the beasts' hides, and he is soon surrounded by several of them.

The rest of the Saberclaws charge the remainder of the party, all but Tsura (who is encircled by her group-mates) is attacked by at least two of the creatures. Swords and maces block and parry, and only Greyhawk and Farlight find themselves mildly hurt.

Again the party lashes out, this time everyone but Tsura trusting to their weapons. The beasts are all hit hard, but none fall. Indeed, they merely grimace and screech, ignoring the pains of cuts and broken bones. The Saberclaws again lash out and strike Greyhawk and Farlight. Toshiro and Aust remain unharmed, easily batting aside the sword arms of the creatures.

Tsura calls forth a Power Word, and one of the Saberclaws drops several feet to the ground, stunned. The cleric and fighters again lash out, and when Greyhawk slams his sword into the belly of one of the three beasts surrounding him, each and every Saberclaw screams as a hole appears in its belly. as one the foul creatures fall to the ground, where they slowly dissolve into water whose touch kills the grass beneath them.

Cutter, again seeming to be a font of useful information, tells the party, "Those were Saberclaws! I've managed to hide from them in the past, but they sometimes come into the village and fly off with people. My father Korse... actually he's my foster father, I don't know who my real parents are, but I love him just the same... anyway, he was almost killed just last week. He didn't want to let me come here, but I'm so good at avoiding the animals and 'claws that he decided I might be able to make it out to get help."

When prompted for details about the troubles at the village, cutter explains. "During the waxing or the waning of the moon, our crops are stunted and our animals (and even some villagers) turn savage, attacking anyone that gets near. During the full moon the villagers and animals fall into a deep sleep. At the new moon, those who slept die."

"I hope the Seer can tell us what to do. But we've got to be careful. The Seer's advice always gets you what you want, but sometimes not quite as expected. For instance, a farmer whose fields were dry and barren went to the Seer for help. The Seer promised him fertile fields for the rest of his natural life in exchange for the farmer's service until the sun rose. The farmer agreed, reporting for service that night. But he waited in vain for the morning, and it was twenty years before he saw the sun rise. He then went back to his farm, and he truly did have good crops the rest of his life. But he had aged twenty years and died shortly thereafter. Only a single night had passed for the rest of the world."

"I can take you to his island. We should leave as soon as possible, the full moon will come soon, and after that more people will die!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 19, 2003)

Interesting stuff! I'm looking forward to continuing to read it!


----------



## James McMurray (Aug 19, 2003)

That's good, because I'm looking forward to running the games and then writing it!


----------



## digitalchaos (Aug 24, 2003)

*kewl*

k, I can read updates now. (I'm farlight for casual readers, formerly know as teflon billy)  *note -  I really hated the tower of terror. ;p


----------



## James McMurray (Aug 25, 2003)

You hated it? You're not the guy that became 110 years old and died of a heart attack in his sleep. 

I need to get that update posted tonight. Unfortunately, Kimet ran off with the adventure log so I'll probably miss a few minor things.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 5, 2003)

From out of the Keep strides a burly armored figure. He introduces himself as Rikus Aran, the duke’s second in command. He has been ordered to accompany the party and provide aid when possible. The huge sword at his side is carried with ease, and it seems obvious that he is a capable man.

With Cutter leading the way, the party traveled first to his village, where they found most people asleep in the streets. Even the animals were unconscious, with one horse left tied to the inn-post still hanging his head from the tethers. Spurned onward by the boy, the group headed to the Seer’s island, a small and barren field in the center of a wide river.

Not trusting the rope and pulley hung to allow crossing of the river, the paladin and the samurai shuttle people across on their flying carpets, still stained with the blood from the Skull’s prophetic speech. On the other side, they begin to search the island, as it appears to be just a simple flat plain. Shortly thereafter the group hears Farlight’s startled cry as he falls through a patch of illusory ground and lands on a plush pile of pillows in a richly appointed waiting chamber. A beautiful elven woman comes up to him, “Welcome to the Seer’s island. What can I do for you?”

Farlight calls back to the rest of the party, and they eventually find him. Meanwhile he talks with the woman, who directs him through a door. Once the party arrives, they move onward, ever paranoid that something will attack them. Rikus leads the way, the only party member not flying. 

In the next chamber is a large pool of mud spanned by a bridge. As Rikus crosses he falls through the bridge and into the mud, which doesn’t take well to being landed on. Several humanoid figures rise up out of the mud and attack the intruder, but the party rapidly fends them off. Not having experimented with their magic in this new era, there is one minor problem in the battle.  Tsura unleashes an ice storm on the attacking mud golems, but miscalculates the range and area. She manages to pelt the party, and kill young Cutter in the process. Farlight simply views it as a chance to test his magics, and resurrects the boy with a prayer. The boy awakens, seeming none the worse for wear, and the party directs him to return back to the entry chamber and await their arrival. He grudgingly leaves.

The next large chamber is a vast amphitheatre. Atop a raised dais sits the largest gargoyle in the party has ever heard about, much less seen. Although they walk past fully expecting to be assaulted, they are not even looked at by the thing.

Behind the door at the far end of the amphitheatre is an eve larger cavern. This one has no apparent exits except for an open pit some 30’ beyond the door. Lying calmly against the far wall is a 10-15’ long six-legged lizard, staring languidly at the party. Before they can decide whether to move onward again, a portion of wall slides aside, and Cutter walks through. “Hey guys! Look at what I found.” He sees the huge lizard and exclaims “Wow! What the heck is that?” The lizard looks his way, but doesn’t act aggressively.

The party collects the lad and decides that it would be best to have him follow along. Aust expresses wonderment that they didn’t leave the child dead until this matter was resolved. Moving into the chamber, the party notices that the pit is actually a spiral staircase, and they move ever deeper into the Seer’s lair.

As they reach the bottom, it is like stepping into another world. A vast desert stretches out to the horizon, and a clear blue sky opens above.  Gathered around an oasis are two large scorpions and a terrifying beast. If centaurs crossbred with scorpions, this would be the result. The three creatures scuttle towards the group, and the manscorpion speaks. “What do you want here?”

Aust tells him they seek the seer, and asks the way. The manscorpion does not know exactly, but he points towards the West, and the party heads out. A few minutes later, Aust slams face first into a wall he can’t see. Deducing that the landscape is illusory, the party feels around and finds a door, which they open and step through.

Down a dank corridor they enter another large chamber. The sound of water can be heard, and in the far corner is a waterfall dropping into a black pool. Beside it stands a huge black dragon, which rises up on its back legs and gives a loud battle cry.

A moment later it is apparent that the dragon is only warning and not attacking, and the party gives it a wide berth, moving around the outside of the chamber and down a tight passageway into a room filled with gears, machinery, and wiring. Through the moving parts can be seen a few small “passageways,” each no wider than 3 feet at the most.

Deciding to press onward, the party puts Rikus in the lead, hoping to avoid the brunt of the dangers themselves. A while later that it obviously not the case, as every trap they set off seems to hurt them all. A paralyzing acidic gas trap knocks out the paladin and scorches him severely. Gravity reversal sends party members falling into the gearing above, grinding flesh between metal cogs. Invisible stalkers don’t appear, but they do attack. Finally breaking through the place and stopping for  a break in a wide hallway, the party debates setting up camp here, as everyone is greatly hurt and the cleric is out of healing. 

They decide to do so, but poke their heads around the next corner first to see what lies ahead. What they see is a hexagonal room, the walls of which are covered in black tapestries. Woven in each tapestry in shades of gray are pictures of great battles. In the center of the room is a large kettle full of hot coals. Floating in midair next to the kettle is a large moldering book. Floating cross-legged behind the book is an old man wearing a black robe. A hood obscures his face.

Speaking calmly and confidently in a voice creaked with age, the man says, “Greetings. I am the Seer. What is it you seek?”

The party tells him that they are attempting to save the boy’s village. As Cutter steps forward to speak, the Seer corrects them. “You are attempting to save civilization, not just this boy’s village.” The Seer looks Cutter over and then nods. “The child should remain here. I am not sure why, but I sense that he is of great importance in this matter.” Cutter does not want to stay though, and after quite a bit of protest, the Seer relents. “Be careful with him though. Do not let harm befall him, although precious little can harm him.”

“Why is that?” asks Farlight.

“My sight is not perfect, I only see what I see.” Is the Seer’s cryptic response. “But you can stop this curse if you act quickly.

“Ages ago a general of Alphatia bravely fought many battles in this land. But supplies were slow in coming from his homeland, and often he fought just to survive. His final battle was on the banks of this very river, where he was overwhelmed by the savages and their tribal shaman.

“At he end, feeling betrayed and angry, he stood alone on the river bank. Raising his magic saber he called down a curse saying, ‘Let this land remain a savage and uncivilized wilderness for seven times seven centuries!’ Although the sky was without clouds, it seemed to shudder at his words, and a bolt of lightning came out of nowhere and struck his upraised blade, dividing it in two.

“The general and his weapon fell into the river and were never recovered. However, the shaman came across the hilt of the sword and, knowing that if the curse was to one day be lifted the hilt might play a part, kept it safe.

“For years the curse was forgotten because noone cared to brave the wilderness, but for over a decade now the land has been gradually settled, and the curse is showing its power.

“The saber hilt lies in the Tower of Terror in Flamesmouth Mountain. I cannot leave this island, but if you will go to the tower, find the hilt, and bring it to me, I will lift the curse. The way is dangerous, and you must keep young Cutter free from harm. But if you succeed the land can be saved.

“You will recognize Flamesmouth when you see it. 4 leagues north it lies, a massive mountain of black rock, with smoke billowing from its top.”

Being the heroes that they are, the party agrees to travel to the tower and return with the hilt.

_More to come shortly, but it was a long session two weeks ago, so I have to apologize for the sparsity of detail._


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 6, 2003)

*Triumph and Tragedy*

Before heading out, Toshiro (having had his carpet of flying burnt to a cinder by one of the traps in the chamber of machinery) asks the Seer if he can fix the magic item for him.

“Certainly I can. I will require a favor in return from you.” 

Thinking that the favor would be repaid by bring the Seer the hilt of the Saber, Toshiro agrees and the Seer takes the ash from the samurai. Holding it up to his lips, the ancient sage blows gently. As the ash falls to the ground, it swirls and reforms, once again becoming a magical carpet, floating mere inches off of the ground. Toshiro steps aboard the carpet and the party heads out towards Flamesmouth Mountain.

The journey is long and uneventful, and the party whiles away the time experimenting with their spells, to ensure they know how they function in this time period. When Tsura casts confusion on Aust and the paladin attacks Rikus, the warrior begins to give the apparently insane group a wider berth.

Seeing the mountain on the horizon, the party lies down to rest for one more night before heading into the Tower of Terror, whatever that may be. That night they are visited by three old crones riding nightmares. The ladies cackle with glee at the handsome paladin, and lament the loss of such worthy heroes to the tower. One of them seems a bit more optimistic, telling her sisters “If they can avoid the Crimson Sailor’s wrath, and have the sense to leave a cork in a bottle, they may just make it through.” The others snort derisive comments, and before the party can respond, the three crones vanish and the party awakes from their communal dream.

The party finally reaches Flamesmouth mountain, and it is exactly as the Seer described it. However, he apparently didn’t know about, or failed to mention, the two incredibly large red dragons that they see flying directly towards them. The group prepares for battle, and the dragons charge in. One of them snaps out at Farlight and grabs him up in his teeth, while the other one disappears. With concentration broken, the illusionary foe vanishes.

Farlight lashes and cries out, but cannot free himself from the massive beast’s jaws. With only its teeth engaged, it hovers over the party, slamming them with all of its claws and its massive tail. Just as it starts to fly off with the cleric still held in its teeth, Toshiro and Aust drive their blades home, killing the creature before it can enjoy its new meal.

Farlight heals people up, and they continue on. Flying down into the mouth of the great volcano, they find themselves in a colossal central chamber. From deep below a dull red grow breaks the darkness into shadowy light. Several small tunnels lead out from the primary shaft, and the heroes pick one to head down.

The tunnel curves around, leading to rough-hewn steps that drop deeper into the mountain, before returning to the monstrous central chamber. On a giant ledge overlooking the dull red deep below stands the largest fire elemental every seen. The creature roars like a bonfire in agony and attacks, but the party swiftly drives it back, Tsura’s summoned elementals doing a large portion of the work.

The group heads on past the ledge and into another side tunnel. This one leads to a large room with several tunnels leading out, and a metal pole rising from the floor to a hole in the ceiling. Before the group can investigate though, three large bulls seemingly made of metal charge the party, gushing forth noxious vapors from their mouths. As Tsura and Aust touch the vapors, their skin hardens into stone.

The rest of the group rapidly dispatches of the gorgons, but then realize that the only person capable of returning their friends to flesh is currently made of stone herself. Farlight tries several spells short of a Cureall, but none of them work. The party elects to leave the statues here and continue to explore, hoping to return later if need be and try to figure out a way to get them out of the volcano.

Greyhawk steps aboard Aust’s carpet and floats up beside the pole, poking his head through into the large empty chamber above. Returning back down, he scouts out the southern room as well, but it too is large and empty. Finally, the group heads out the last tunnel in the room, and find more rough-hewn stairs leading up into a gleaming rich room.

Red, green, blue and white light spills from a hundred sources in this spectacular, intricately appointed chamber. Suspended from the ceiling a chandelier of carved red and green stones glows with a light that emanates from the stones themselves.

Around the outer wall are 10 statues of stern warriors, eyes glittering like diamonds in sockets of gold. Each statue seems ready to draw its sword from the bejeweled scabbard at its side.

The floor of the room is  a mosaic of jewels, placed in an abstract pattern of simple, yet elegant design. The walls too are covered with skillfully rendered mosaics. These tell the story of the saber, advancing from left to right around the room.

Across the room is the most dazzling sight of all. In a triangular alcove directly across from the entrance is a small altar. On this altar, radiating a golden light that overwhelms all other glitter, site the hilt of an ancient saber.

The group steps into the room and a whirling screen of glowing hammers appears across the entrance to the alcove. It doesn’t stop the party for long though, as the cleric simply turns ethereal and moves around it, grabbing the hilt and returning to the room.

The party decides to rest before returning to the Seer, and the next morning Farlight’s Cureall restores the statues to flesh.

When they reach the Seer’s isle, they are again greeted by the beautiful elf. Asking how best to reach the seer, she directs  them yet again through the door. Not wanting to brave the machine room again though, Rikus asks if there is a way around it.

“Generally the visitors call out to the Seer to let him know they are here, and he then shuts off his traps.”

Feeling a bit out of sorts that the solution was so simple and polite, the group heads in. As they reach the machinery room, they call out, and slowly all of the gears grind to a halt, letting the party pass through uneventfully.

In the Seer’s chamber, they are asked where the hilt is. When shown it, the Seer says, “You were to return with _the_ hilt, not _a_ hilt.” Although the party tries to tell him that this is the hilt, the Seer assures them that it is not, and that they must return to the Tower of Terror.

Toshiro complains that it isn’t a tower at all, just a mountain, and is chided for his lack of understanding of metaphor.

The assembly of warriors heads out yet again, and this time they decide to completely search the mountain. Their search takes them into a corpse-filled room, where a dread revenant leaps upon the cleric, rending him severely. While Aust fights the fiend, Farlight destroys both it and several of its minions with the holy might of his symbol, exploding them into dust with the channeling of positive energy.

Finding nothing of interest in the room except for a magical ring, the party continues onward, deeper into the volcano. Their journey takes them to the depths of the central shaft, where several humanoid shapes of fire greet them cordially. These Hellions say they are tasked to ensuring that too much of the plane of fire does not seep out of the mountain and into the material world. Unfortunately, their duties keep them quite busy, and they have not explored the cavern. After much light conversation, and impatient Farlight spurs the party onwards, but they have apparently visited every chamber in the place.

When asked, Cutter tells the party that he saw a hidden door but didn’t think to mention it. The party heads through that door and up farther into the mountain. At the end of a long winding tunnel is a medium sized chambers, within which sit three glowing orbs. Ectoplasm begins to seep from the orbs, and they move menacingly towards the party.

Aust leaps into battle bravely as usual, and when he gets near the supernatural goo lashes out and surrounds him, dragging him into the ethereal plane and trapping him within its steely mass.

The remainder of the group fights hard, and one poltergeist is destroyed, but not before its dark touch can caress Rikus’ cheek, sapping his youth and vitality away. Rikus, now appearing to be around 60 years old, continues to fight, knowing that if they touch him again he is most likely dead.

Farlight also charges and is dragged into the Ethereal plane alongside Aust.

Unable to further harm the party once their defenses are up, and coming under heavy fire, the surviving two poltergeists flee through the wall, leaving the group to wonder where the paladin and cleric are. Moments later the two return via the cleric’s travel spell, and decide that perhaps it would be best to use that spell to scout the remainder of the mountain. A previously found potion is identified as granting youth, and Rikus quickly gulps it down. His youth is restored, but the potion is now empty.

They do so, but find no more secret exits, and feel that the true hilt must lie either inside the chamber where the false one was found, or back where the poltergeists were driven off. Electing to face the poltergeists first, the party buffs up as much as they know how to in this strange time, and they head that way.

Being more prepared, they manage to destroy one and chase off the last poltergeist, but not before Aust’s youth is drained as well. He is hit much worse than Rikus was though, and when the fight is over, he looks to be a man of 110 years of age. Collapsing in a heap under his armor, the paladin vows to survive to see the saber restored.

Not knowing what else to do, the party chases the last poltergeist to a secluded room with no exits buried deep in the rock. They slay the thing and collect the acquired treasure of the Mountain from the room, but none of them are potions of longevity.

Returning to the chamber of the false hilt, they completely search the area, even going so far as to destroy every last bit of statuary and take the hilts of the golden warriors as well.

Moving as fast as they can in the hopes that the Seer can save Aust, they travel back to his island. Meeting with the Seer, they pull forth the hilt. The Seer stands over Cutter and says, “Hold forth your hand, Erbas, Son of Korse.” Slowly Cutter extends his right hand. “Grasp the hilt of the sword long lost. Feel its power.” Cutter takes a firm grip on the hilt, and with an evil screech of triumph the Seer calls out an alien word. The hilt explodes in a blinding flash of light and Cutter’s body seems to melt and shrink until at last it is transformed.

A moment later the Seer is holding a whole saber in his hand. The blade crackles with sorcerous blue energy. He waves the blade and shouts, “Death to you all! Now that I have the Saber, the curse shall be fulfilled, and the land remain savage for all eternity! With this saber in my hands I am invincible! It is time to fulfill our oath, knight. Slay them all.” Toshiro, locked in a magical bond of servitude to the seer, turns to attack the party.

In Cutter’s voice the Saber cries out, “Help me!”

Aust, his frail form still stooped by age, nevertheless draws forth his sword, aiming to destroy the Seer or die the hero’s death in the attempt.

Might magics flash and swords cut, but all of them pass harmlessly through the Seer’s body, while his blade flashing out, cutting deep into everyone it hits.

Rikus strikes upon an idea and whips his blade out to disarm the Seer. Seeing fear wash over the Seer’s face, he knows he has struck upon the proper course of action, but before he can grab the sword himself, the personification of the curse snatches it back up.

Meanwhile, Toshiro slams into his friends with his bastard sword, before Tsura disintegrates him into a pile of dust.

Aust, unable to keep up the strain, is forced to move aside and collapse to the floor, his heart trying to pound its way out of his chest and his left arm flaring with the pain of a heart attack. He refuses to die ignominiously though, and through sheer force of will he commands his heart to slow and steady. He is too weakened to participate though, and stays lying on the floor watching helplessly.

Again and again the seer is disarmed, but again and again he grabs the blade back up. It seems as if they’ll never get the blade themselves, but Aust summons forth the last of his strength and kicks it aside, towards where Rikus can grab it. Finally holding the blade himself, Rikus slashes out, and his blow strikes the Seer firmly!

His image grows fluid and with a bloodcurdling scream he begins to dissolve before their very eyes. His body becomes a puddle upon the floor over which a black mist hangs. The mist begins to move, taking on the shape of a skull, and the Seer’s voice says, “Your doom is upon you. You have defeated me here, but I shall return and then shall all the land know my fury!”

The chamber shakes and black water begins to pour through the entryway. Quickly the party flees the chamber and the island, and they watch as the river fills the entryway.

That night, the party rests and tries to figure out if they can save Toshiro. An attempt to raise without the body fails, and they begin to try to figure out how to get in, find, and then take a piece of the samurai’s dust out with them. A plan to get in Ethereally and use Locate Object is formulated, and the group lies down to rest.

The next morning, they find themselves holding a forlorn funeral. Aust’s ancient frame has given out in the middle of the night. He is buried in full regalia, and afforded the honors of a great warrior. His ring and his carpet are taken, to be returned to his lady once they make it back to modern times.

Knowing they can’t let this setback stop their quest, the group heads back into the Seer’s chambers to see if they can’t restore their other fallen comrade. As Rikus appears in the chamber, Cutter in his hand, the black waters around him turn clear and are absorbed by the blade. It takes only a few moments and the chamber and all within it are completely dry. Another few moments and Farlight’s magic has found a few tiny pieces of dust. These prove sufficient to the task, and Toshiro is retired to life.
Cutter tells the party that their work is not done. He can still feel the presence of the curse, and somehow he knows that to finish it he must journey to the heart of the river to destroy the blight at its source.

The group returns to the Duke’s court to inform him of their progress, and then journeys out. This time, the Duke sends his magical advisor as well, seeing that the danger is greater than he knew, and the stakes higher.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 6, 2003)

Whew! I'm caught up until last night's session. That'll get uploaded just as soon as I can write it.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 7, 2003)

The long journey to the heart of the river is quite uneventful. The group mostly spends their time daydreaming of getting back to their own era and the laws of nature that they know and understand. They do take the time to identify the magic items they have found, and divide them up amongst the group.

During the last few days of their journey the party enters rough snowy mountains. The river they follow has long since turned black and devoid of life. Now in the mountains it roars past them deep at the bottom of a gorge. The group is forced to follow small ledges down the gorge itself. Some of the ledges appear to have once been roads carved from the rock itself, long since abandoned by the Alphatians that built it.

The third day of their mountainous journey they see several large birds wheeling in the sky ahead. As they watch, the giant eagles get larger and larger, diving in to attack. When the first wave hits they are as large as horses. Tsura and Kismet fireball and ice storm the birds, while the remainder of the group engages them in melee. Rikus’s first ever attack using cutter slices a Roc in half with a single blow, and he exclaims quite loudly, “How often can you do that!?”

Cutter’s response is, “I don’t know, I’ve only been a sword for two weeks.”

The first wave falls, but the second wave proves to be tougher, perhaps because they are twice the size. They too are driven off, but the third wave comes down the size of apartment buildings, and almost kills Kismet. He dives for cover under Farlight’s carpet and the rest of the party finishes the Rocs off. A bit of healing later and the journey continues.

A few short hours later they round a bend to see the path leading upwards to an opening in a cliff wall. Beside the opening are several large stone pillars, most of which are hanging out over the open gorge. Looking down to the sounds of a rushing waterfall below, the group sees a large heart-shaped opening deep in the chasm below. Jet black water shoots out of it, completely filling the opening.

Before they can investigate, a wing of 15 saberclaws reveals themselves on the far side of the chasm, charging in to attack. The beasts rapidly drop Kismet and Tsura, the two least capable melee combatants. They are unable to truly hurt the remainder of the party, and after a long fight, these saberclaws finally fall. In unison they plummet into the gorge, their bodies turning to black water and being carried away by the rushing Saber River.

Deciding its time to rest before pressing onward, the group flies up and out of the gorge, finding a large clearing in which to make camp. Fallen comrades are revived, and the next day they head back towards the Heart of the River. Deciding to scout ahead, they use Farlight’s Travel spell to turn ethereal and move down towards the heart of the river, where the black water flows.

A bizarre growth has attached itself to the edge of the hole. It looks much like a sponge, except that it is much larger, black, and slick, and seems to radiate a sense of evil. The growth pulses with a rhythm much like that of a giant beating heart that suffers sickness and decay. While passing through the growth, streams of sickly black water join with the water of the river. They also writhe their way against the strong current. 

“I’ve got to cut that away, or the curse will never end,” says Cutter.

The group talks to try to figure out a way to deal with the growth. They can’t simply rematerialize, as the water will shove them out into the gorge before they can hope to cut away all of the growth.  Cutter is more than willing to try this method, but is talked out of it by Rikus.

They head deeper into the tunnel, hoping to find a point where they can block off the entryway with a wall of force. Unfortunately, the entire tunnel is too wide, and it finally opens out into a large lake in an underground cavern. The lake appears to be fed from a river pouring through the ceiling, but a moment’s observation shows that it must have another source, as the water coming in is nowhere near as plentiful as the water being forced out of the Heart. Along the shores of the lake they see large grooves in the ground that appear to be monstrous claw marks.

They follow the water upwards and into a large hallway. To their left are two sets of large bronze doors, while at the far end of the hallway a small babbling brook drops down through the ceiling, flows along a groove in the floor, and finally drops into a hole to the lake below. The water here is free from the influence of the black sponge, and flows cold, clear, and pure.

Continuing along the water’s path, they head up this fall and come into a large room almost completely full of water. Again the water pour in through the ceiling, while some passes through a tiny opening and into a larger chamber where it forms a small pond. The only thing in this small circular side chamber is a large piece of driftwood. Cutter spies a secret door to the south, and directs the party’s attention towards it. 

They investigate, and follow a staircase down to another secret door. Opening it they come face to eyes with a large beholder. It appears to be guarding this chamber, and luckily for the party it cannot see them while they are ethereal. They back out of the room and head beck to he main waterway.

Upwards again to find a very large circular chamber. In the corner of the room is another large pool, and to the south and large bronze doors. Another pair of bronze doors are in the western wall. The party steps through the western doors and finds themselves in a dark corridor. A clicking and chittering sound can be heard, and as their eyes adjust to the dim lights they see countless horse-sized carrion crawlers lining the walls, floor, and ceiling. Were they not ethereal, they would be hard pressed to move through the chamber unmolested. Even flying through the center would be a tight squeeze, and not guaranteed to be safe from the paralytic tentacles of the scavengers.

The far side of the hallway opens into a large chamber lined with pillars. A moment’s investigation shows it to be the area they saw from outside, so they head back in and through the only doors they have yet to explore.

These two bronze doors open into a 100’ tall stairwell that leads down into a resplendent chamber. Mosaic tiles in white, blue, red, and black cover the floor. Twenty feet overhead are a hundred gleaming ivory tusks. Each tusk is planted base and tip in the marble tile of the ceiling so its curve faces the floor. The light is bright here even in the corners. Five columns of radiant gold divide the room into two huge chambers. Behind the golden pillars is a small pool of placid water. No ripples disturb its smooth surface and those who have bathed in pools in the past see the unmistakable dull gray glow of the Pool of Time.

Looking around the room, they also see 30 saberclaws clinging to the golden pillars, ready to assault anyone that tries to enter the pool. 

The party retreats to try to decide how to confront these creatures so that they can bathe in the pool. They know they’ll have to be deadly and swift if they are going to avoid losing more friends on this quest.

------

Now all that's left is to describe the party's failure to end the curse and the complete rewriting of the history of Oerth that results from it.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 12, 2003)

After a short debate, the group decides to utilize the powers of the Saber in the best way they know how, without endangering their own lives. They talk Rikus into being magically boosted and then moving into the area for a frontal surprise assault. They are a little bit surprised at how well it works, when they return ten minutes later to see Rikus standing in  a room full of puddles of black water, with only a few cuts to show for his efforts.

Looking around the room to ensure there are no more dangers about, the group tries to decide what to do. In the process they explain about the pools of power to Rikus and 

Ever impatient when the lure of power beckons, Farlight walks over to the pool in the middle of the discussion and wades in. As the cool waters wash up and over him, he pixilates and fades from view. Greyhawk, his sworn protector, rapidly follows.

Deciding that there is no danger involved, Toshiro and Tsura immediately follow. After a short time, when they have not yet reappeared, the duke’s two advisors decide they too want the power of Time made physical, and wade in.

As each person steps in, they find themselves being drawn upward, through the roof of the room and the mountain above. Through the air into the upper stratosphere, where they get the most amazing view of a continent they have ever seen. Down below, time seems to flow more rapidly, and all around the world lives under a slow strobe as the sun rises and sets in time with a universal heartbeat.

Below them the tapestry of generations plays out. The blackness at the heart of the river grows until it fills the hole entirely, and the water that seeps through slowly poisons first the land, and then the entire continent over the course of 30 years. And the party is helpless to do anything but watch.

Within a hundred years humanity has been driven into hiding by wild unkempt savages that spring up in tribes throughout the land. Another few hundred years and the entirety of demi-humanity is chased deeper into their hiding places, only to be hunted down and killed by the tribes, which are now led by warring demon princes vying for power.

During this time, the Immortals which rule the land also come under siege. A group of powerful beings arises from out of the turmoil and takes a war out into the planes. Slowly but surely, each of the world’s gods are usurped except for one. The on-looking party sees that the usurpers are the deities of their own time, and they know they are seeing the rise and fall of pantheons.

Down below, the small few bits of humanity that survive are driven into a single valley in central Oerth. It is here that they are making their final stand. But before the outcome of that final stand is determined, the party feels itself being drawn back downward, through the skin of a mountain, and into the room where the portal of time lies.

Standing in total darkness, only the two glowing emerald eyes of the Phane give light, until Farlight brings forth his holy symbol. When questioned, Toshiro explains the nature of the beast to Rikus, and explains his belief that it is no longer hostile.

The group decides what to do, and they begin to notice a difference in the way they perceive the world. Every so often, they experience a great sense of déjà vu, and then they realize that what they think they’ve already seen hasn’t actually happened yet. They also know that if they wanted, they could stop it from happening by choosing a different option at that moment. Finally, they feel as if they can choose at these moments to step _sideways_ instead of back or forward, and have the foreseen outcome perhaps occur slightly differently. But there is only a short moment to make that choice, and then the option is gone.

Realizing that the pool has returned them to the past, and that their return has destroyed the world that they know, they must make a terrible decision: whether to stay and attempt to redeem demi-humanity, or to risk stepping through the portal again and hopefully returning to the past to try to repair the damage there.

The debate at this point takes much longer, but finally it is decided that Rikus will step through first. If he sees them going to the wrong time period, he will use his newfound ability to _twist_ time to hopefully take them to the proper destination.

Just before he steps through he sees a deep desert stretching out before him. Above him several large silver boxes fly on roaring wings, and deadly beams of light flash back and forth between them. Knowing this is wrong, he _twists_ and steps. He is overjoyed to see the duke’s chambers all around him, and as the duke asks how the quest fared, the remainder of the party follows and is also happy to know they will have a chance to right their wrong.

They explain that they met a “slight delay” and that they will now be returning to the heart of the river to finish the task.

Two weeks later they have arrived. Searching out the place again, they find nothing new, and feel certain that the driftwood behind the beholder _must_ be important to be guarded so well. Sneaking past the thing ethereally they examine it, and Tsura determines that it is a polymorph object. They dispel the magic and it lengthens into a 20’ long and 8’ wide flat boat, which also radiates a magical aura. Investigation reveals it to be a vessel capable of travelling underwater, and the group decides to use it to work their way to the heart and cut away the blackness there.

They make their way ethereally to the chamber of the large lake. But as they are dragging the vessel to the water, disaster strikes! A massive draconian turtle bursts from the water’s edge and breathes forth a giant cloud of steam, which fells Farlight and Greyhawk in one blast. Moment’s later Toshiro lies in pieces beside the creature, cleft in twain by the beast’s mighty jaws.

Again Rikus draws on Cutter’s power, but this time it fails, and he is forced to fight the beast without it. Tsura lends her magical aid, and the two rapidly defeat the beast, but then begin to wonder how they’ll leave the mountain, and how they’ll take the fallen with them. Deciding that it doesn’t matter what happens to them if they succeed, they climb aboard the boat and drift down the cavern towards the festering Heart. If they push against the flow they just manage to drift slowly forward.

As they reach the heart, Cutter cries out that he must cut away all of the blackness, and Rikus goes to work. Once it is gone, Cutter says he must be left in place there, or the blackness will return. Rikus releases the boy-blade to its chosen fate, and the boat slowly drifts towards the roaring falls outside the heart.

Thinking fast, Tsura dimension doors to the ledge outside with Rikus, and the boat hurtles out over the ledge and smashes itself against the rocks below. Tsura calls forth an elemental and Rikus leaps aboard a flying carpet and the two retrieve their fallen friends’ bodies, although some small portion of their gear is lost to the river.

The two bedraggled heroes return to the Duke’s lands and revive their companions, and then prepare to bid farewell and return to the pool, and hopefully their own time.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 12, 2003)

_Now_ all that's left to do is to describe the true history of Oerth as seen through the party's eyes. Man that was a short but world-shaking game session that night!


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 12, 2003)

Just replacing my subscription tot his thread, which seems to have been disappeared.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 19, 2003)

The group returns to the pool of Time, and yet again steps in. Although the viewing angle is the same, the panorama of events that plays out below them is markedly different.

Fairly rapidly they see the black tide stop and then return to the source of the river. In less than a minute subjective time, it is gone. Demihumanity slowly moves into the lands, forging deeper. This time it is the humanoid tribes that are driven out of their homelands by the onslaught of mankind. Now it is the orcs and goblinoids who are driven to the caves to hide.

Soon the people begin to build great cities, and the world begins to look much more like what they envisioned it would from the maps they have seen. 

To the North, several up and coming Immortals are vying for a seat in the new pantheon, and one of the combatants lays waste to a vast stretch of land with a great rain of fire. Rather than see his people destroyed completely, the rival steps aside to allow Erythnul his place. 

Most positions are not being filled with combat though, and it appears that this time around the transition is much less violent. The gods choose their heroes and set them on quests to prove their worth. Behind it all two figures watch.

One is a vast unmoving being, seemingly composed of the universe itself. Merely to look in hi direction is to quake in fear and awe at the power. He has the look of a great pair of eyes superimposed upon the world above and below them.

The smaller of the two appears highly focused on one of the groups of heroes chosen. When they find themselves unable to continue their quest, he disappears for a mere moment from his watching place, and shortly thereafter they continue down their road to divinity. None of the other gods appear to notice his absence, perhaps they don’t even know he exists.

The great entity shifts slightly, and the world ripples. The new immortals are granted their powers, and they quickly form alliances. The mysterious small figure is gone from his perch, but one of the risen gods has a faintly familiar look about him. This god calls himself Raffi, and unlike the rest of the new deities he does not immediately strive to build a faith in order to increase his own personal power.

Some of the failed heroes attempt to raid the dens of the new pantheon, and to stop the incursions the gods form together for a singular purpose: to limit humanity’s rise to power.

To do so, they place a great metaphysical cap on the world, limiting the progression of its inhabitants. For decades the world below carries on under the gods’ rule. The panoply of Greyhawk’s history plays out. Iuz rises to power in the East. The circle of Eight forms. Everything that the heroes learned during story time as youths plays out for them to see.

At least a millennium after the change, and probably more, several of the new gods join together in council. Although the heroes cannot here what these deities (including Heironious, Corollan, and several other of the lords of Good) discuss, it is shortly thereafter that the pools of power begin to pop up within the planes, including the pool of glory.

Seeing the good gods allowing the power to slip back into the world, several gods of evil also come together, and soon more pools begin to appear, among them the pool of pain and a jet black pool deep underground in the Valley of Bloodstone at the entrance to the Valley of the Mage.

Raffi, for reasons of his own, creates the pool of time, and sets it off into the flow of time itself, with only a portal to lead adventurers towards it. Shortly thereafter a powerful lich tricks Raffi into captivity, and slowly drains the divine Spark into himself, destroying Raffi in the process. Vecna, the new Lord of Secrets, has arisen.

Again the power flows into the world, and a vast Epic City forms deep in the Astral Plane. From here several gods contact different followers of theirs, sending them on missions across the multiverse.

Before they can decipher what is going on, the group finds themselves yet again in the dark cavern of the Portal through time. They quickly return to Greyhawk City and Union, to spend their newfound treasure and try to learn what is happening.

While visiting Jarla Screan, a crafter of great renown in the city of Greyhawk, their consignment ordering is interrupted. A wrenching in their gut tells them that the time stream is being toyed with, and moments later they see why: the lady they are talking to has frozen in place, as has the flickering of the continual flames which light her office.

Jarla’s skin melts away and they see Raffi, the dead god with no following, standing before them.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 23, 2003)

"Hello, we've seen each other before but not met. My name is Raffi."

The group recognizes him and introduces themselves, wracking their memories for things they've seen him do. They remember seeing him introduce the parents of Iuz, thus setting in motion one of the greatest evils this continent have ever witnessed. They also saw him work to lessen that evil.

Toshiro, having focused on hi homeland most in his journey through time, saw Raffi being instrumental in the foundation of ancestor worship, and in steering the clans towards reverence of honorable forebears over deities. Raffi was also instrumental in bringing several great houses to their current power.

Introductions are completed when Farlight says, "What can we do for you?"

"It is not so much what you can do for me, as what we can do for one another." To the party's quizzical looks he continues, "You have seen that pantheons can rise and fall. What you have not seen is that this happens over and over throughout time. That great being you saw watching everything was the universe itself. Everything you see and hear, including yourself, are all just ways for the universe to try to understand himself.

"To that end he has created the world, and set countless little bits of itself into motion, to see where they would lead him. Whenever the current incarnation of the earth has taught him what he sought to learn, he starts anew. The old powers fall and new ones rise. I survived the last passing of power, and I wish to survive another.

"At times this change is violent, but in this cycle the gods have decided to place their powers in the hands of champions. Having seen your deeds, a few have decided to test your capabilities. You should soon be visited by an envoy of the gods, who will explain all of this to you anew. A task will be set before you, and if you succeed, the power of the gods of light will become yours for the next cycle.

"For my part, I would like to see another cycle pass. For that purpose I have allowed the treacherous Vecna and the rest of the gods to believe that I was killed and that Vecna rose to my station. If the others knew I was attempting to be a part of another cycle, they would most likely try to stop me.

"I would ask that I be able to impart a small measure of myself into one of you. Traveling with you I will rise again when you do. I tried this once before with another group, but my subtle ministrations could not stop their headlong charge into battle in an eternal quest for glory, and they failed in their task."

This speech is met with great silence, and then the group begins to talk amongst themselves, oblivious for the moment to Raffi's presence. Farlight theorizes that the one who gains the spark would also gain great power, but Raffi quickly stifles that notion. Should his power flare like that , the gods would know it and would stop them. He can help, but his help must be subtle.

Raffi goes around the group in turn, asking each if they agree. Rikus, warrior from the past, and Bumtin, the human wizard-become gnome sorcerer (also from the past) admit that they are merely along for the ride, and don't care either way. Farlight would be honored to take Corellan's place, and Toshiro wishes to bring honor to his people, but has seen Raffi's hand in other clans and refuses to be the vessel. Once all have agreed or stated their indifference, Raffi merely says, "Excellent," and once again Jarla stands before them, continuing to talk in mid-sentence.

A bit of confusion passes and the group finishes their consignment orders. When they hear that it will be almost a year before their purchases are ready, they decide to take their two friends from the past on a grand tour of Greyhawk, and then to the various Pools of Power that they have found.

The first pool they visit is the Pool of Glory, and they learn from its guardian that only those who need to prove themselves may enter the pool, and so Tsura, Greyhawk, Rikus, and Bumtin look down into the pool to see a terrifying sight. Three bipedal creatures with five tentacles each and great maws covering their entire faces crash through a field towards a vast city. The guardians crystalline lilting voice explains.

"Beyond the planes are the Far Realms, a nightmarish land of unending hunger. From time to time a rift opens to those planes and _things_ come through. These are from there. Their only desire is to subvert our world and draw it into the Far Realms. They head towards that city, and if they can overtake it and drag it into the realms, the surrounding lands will be drawn in by the gravitic force created. They must be stopped."

The four newest heroes prepare themselves, but just like the last time at the pool, the foe spies them before their preparations are complete, and begins preparations of their own.

Rikus is the first to step through, and as he appears on the open grass some 30 feet from the creatures, he suddenly finds himself surrounded by them. His greatsword swings, but the beasts have terribly hard skin, and he only manages to slightly hurt one, whose wounds begin to rapidly heal.

Greyhawk steps through next, and attacks another of the pseudonaturals. Focusing the power of his mind into his attacks, he slams the creature several times.

Tsura follows, and attempts to burst the creatures into flames from the inside, but fails to affect them. Finally Bumtin comes through, and begins to rain fire upon the scene, taking care not to strike his allies.

The two martial heroes continue their assault, but both are grabbed up in the flailing tentacles of two of the creatures. Bumtin takes invisibly to the air, and Tsura again tries to blast smother the creatures with Internal Fire. This time she manages to hurt one, but not destroy it. As Rikus wriggles free, Greyhawk gets torn to shreds and a blast of fire drops two of the creatures. Combined assaults quickly drop the last one, and a few more blasts of eldritch fire from the Wujen and the sorcerer stops their lives permanently. Where the creatures fall, the grass comes to life and grows razor sharp fangs, but another searing blast of fire stops that.

Unsure even of what world they are on, the four heroes elect to rest the night before having Bumtin Planeshift them to the negative material plane. Although the vast chill of the place is only against their flesh for a moment before the sorcerer teleports them to Moil, it drains a small measure of their strength, which Farlight's magics return to them.

Their next stop is the Pool of Love. When asked why he is worthy to bathe in the pool of love, Rikus answers in a way that shows his understanding of self is great, "I am not." The dryad accepts the answer easily, as it has been her answer for a decade.

Bumtin tells her that it is his love of magic, and his hope that the pool will grant him great power that makes him worthy. He is told to return when he truly understands love.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 26, 2003)

Next the heroes travel to the pool of pain, where Bumtin and Tsura flat out refuse to go near the Flux Slime. However, after a bit of shopping, the group returns with several torches and the two warriors burn a path to the pool. Rikus dives right in, and laughs aloud when the pool throws him back out. Greyhawk is a bit more careful in passing the slime, but he also bathes in eternal torment. Tsura still refuses to go near the pool while the slime is there, but Toshiro demands obedience. He picks her up and carries her to the pool, dropping her in. She screams in anger and pain as the pool's razor sharp tendrils of blood lash out and drag her in.

Minutes later, she is hurtled out through the covering of slime, and although Toshiro rushes to her side, he is too late to save the old woman from the ravages of Boccob's blood.

Seeing that, Bumtin again flat out refuses, but the party again takes the torches and this time burns away all of the slime, which explodes in a flash of harmless light when gone. Bumtin then bathes in the pool, his tiny gnomish body ravaged by the waters. But when he steps out, he knows he will never again be concerned about lesser pains.

Returning to Oerth, the party hangs out in Greyhawk City waiting for their items to be crafter. Their second night there, they attempt to resurrect Tsura, but her anger at having been tossed into the slime against her will is too strong, and she refuses to return. Toshiro, in a streak of uncharacteristic disdain for a revered ancestor, writes it off as her being too chaotic and not honorable enough.

Most simply idle away the long days, but Bumtin lives it up in style, sampling almost every streetwalker the city has to offer. Days before their items are prepared, he requests to again go to the Pool of Love. Needless to say, his new definition of "love" is quickly refused.

The morning after the party receives their last item, they are relaxing in Bumtin's Magnificent Mansion, eating a heroes feast, when a side door swings open. Behind it they see another feast hall, and they recognize several of the deities whose rise to power they witnessed on their journey through time. Among them are Corellon, Heironious, and Ehlonna. Corellon nods to Farlight, and then a jolly large friar steps into view. He squeezes his large frame through the doorway, and asks if he can sit down.

Plopping down into a chair that creaks under his weight, he looks at the sumptuous repast in front of him. "Mind if I have m'self a bit of a nosh?" He inquires in a cheerful deep voice. Farlight nods and the man grabs up a large turkey leg. He doesn't bother to shake it off of the body though, and the whole turkey comes up towards his waiting mouth. A few large bites later he gets a hold of himself and sets the leg aside.

"Allo there. I'm Solliers. I've been tasked by the deities over there (he nods to the now closed door) to bring you a message and an offer. As you've seen, pantheons can rise 'n fall, and that time is nearly on us. Sometimes is a big to-do, and others it passes with ease. This is lookin' t'be one of the latter.
"Y'see, the gods've decided they'll set up their champions for great quests, and the mortals that do the best in these will get to rise to divinity as the old bunch steps down. Because of your works both here and in time, they've chosen you two as their champions." This last statement is directed at Farlight and Toshiro. 

"You others have a bit of a lucky break in that you're along for the ride, and could very well find yerselves in the grand parade at the end. Mostly the gods are just curious about you two though, as they can't seem to find out anything about you." This last is directed to the time-displaced Rikus and Bumtin. The two simply nod and explain that they are from the past. When told when from, Solliers' interest peaks. "Oh my, I remember those days! Very rough and tumble sort of time it was. Growth of civilization, stamping out of chaos, and all that. You must be very proud! But I digress, and I've got lots more to do.

"In any case, what do you say? Care to give it a whirl?" The fast talking priest finally stops, and the room hangs in silence for a minute, before he again starts up. "C'mon now, I don't have a lot of time. We'll just go around the table, shall we?" 

His gaze first rests on Farlight, who immediately proclaims his honor at having been chosen, and his desire to step up into the shoes of his lord.

Next in line is Greyhawk, never far from his charge's side. But the enigmatic city / man doesn't say a word, and Solliers chimes in, "We'll come back to you then, shall we?"

Next is Rikus, who says, "I'm just along for the ride. But sure."

Toshiro is obviously deep in thought, and Solliers moves on to Bumtin, who instantly jumps at the chance for such power.

Back around to Greyhawk this time, who has apparently come to a decision. "I go where my lord leads."

Solliers laughs out loud. "Good man. Perhaps you could be the god of servitude. Haven't 'ad one o' those in a while, and its been ever so hard to find good help. Exceptin' your's truly of course."

Again he turns to Toshiro, who is still deep in thought. A few silent moments later and the large samurai takes a deep grumbling breath in. When he breathes out again it is to say, "I would be greatly honored to become a revered ancestor of my clan."

Solliers breathes a loud sigh of relief. "Whew! I was afraid you'd composed another of those haikus! But I'm afraid you misunderstand my taciturn friend. You won't be an ancestor, you'll be a god. You have no children now, and you'll find it hard, but not impossible to have children after your rise. But keep this in mind: the current group of deities that oversees your lands are not the sort to care for worship, and this allows your people to revere their ancestors rather than gods. The next group, who knows? It might be that it falls upon you to preserve your peoples' current way of life."

When phrased that way, Toshiro is quick to agree.

"Excellent! In that case, your mission… should you choose to accept it…" Solliers laughs. Well, you've already accepted it of course, so there was no point in that, I've just always wanted to say it. Very mysterious of me you know. But anyway, I digress yet again. Where was I?"

Bumtin says, "mission." And Solliers continues.

"Oh yes, the mission, right. Your mission… should you choose to accept it…" another pause and chuckle. "Is to travel tot he lands of the Valley of Bloodstone, on the borders between Geoff and the Valley of the Mage. For now, you must make the land yours and protect it from its current ravagers."

He looks around at the assembled heroes, and grabs back up the turkey and leg. "Well, I've got lots to do still, and precious little time to do it. If there's nothing else, I'll be off." He holds up the turkey, "do you mind?" Farlight says no, and he takes the turkey with him to the door he came in. This time when he opens it and shoves himself through, it is into a bustling city street, where he is seen to flag down a drink vendor before the door shuts behind him, leaving the party alone to discuss what to do.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 26, 2003)

Having accepted the quest, our heroes travel by magic to  a large city some 200 miles from the valley of Bloodstone. From there they buy horses and travel by land, stopping at every major city along the way in order to learn as much as they can about Bloodstone and its history. They find out:


 The land has changed hands many times in its past, as people fight over the power of the bloodstone mines. Because bloodstones can replace any expensive material component for magic, they are highly prized by spell casters of all sorts.
 Until approximately ten years ago, the valley was held under the rule of the Gran March. 
 The location of the mines was lost ten years ago, and expeditionary forces could not find them again, or never returned. In fact, the people who had worked there previously couldn’t even find the place, their memories were hazy at best, non-existent at worst. 
 None of the Gran March’s wizards could figure out what had happened, and when war sprung up with the Orcs in the Lortmils, more pressing matters dropped the issue of the mines completely from the courts’ agenda.
 Recently, a bandit army has taken control of the populace of the bloodstone region, demanding tithes every season, and making it so the people who did not flee as refugees could barely keep enough for themselves to survive.

As they get closer to the region, they come across a family of about 30, leaving the valley. Once the wary villagers’ guard is dropped, a brief discussion confirms that the situation is grave in the valley. In a little over a week, the bandit army will come to claim their next tithe, and this man refuses to pay again, choosing to restart his life with his large family than knuckle under to oppressors.

Ahead, the group spies several figures watching them from within a forested area, that practically screams “typical ambush spot.” Sure of themselves, they ride forward. Sure enough, they are ambushed, as several small figures in the trees hurl sticky globs of leaves and sap at them, which burst and spread, sticking the riders to their mounts. Aiming to end this quickly, Farlight calls out a Holy Word, and twelve halflings fall from the trees, dead. Toshiro and Bumtin are both blinded and deafened, and the horses are also killed.

Farlight and Rikus hear several more of the halflings fleeing through the trees, and Farlight moves off in pursuit, catching one from behind and knocking him unconscious before bringing him back to the group. The samurai and sorcerer’s eyes have cleared, and the party revives the young halfling. 

A short discussion and apology later, Farlight promises to raise the halfling defenders of the forest the next day, and asks to be taken to the halfling’s leader. It seems these halflings have lived in these forests for generations, and they have managed to drive the bandits off for several years now.

The next day, the dead halflings are revived, the leader allows them into the city. He doubts the party can stand against the bandit army alone, but wishes them luck.

Farther up the road the party meets a large band of about a hundred soldiers, also leaving the valley. It seems that they were paid by the Baron of Bloodstone to protect the populace, but have recently been let go. Baron Tranth fears that they would not be enough to stave off the bandits, and that reprisals would follow a failed defense, so he sent them packing before tribute time arrived.

When they find out that these men are veterans of the giant wars in Geoff, the party quickly hires them. The soldiers tell them that they will have to pay a dragon to enter or leave the valley, but that sometimes the dragon is not there. Bumtin stays behind with them while the remainder of the group travels on ahead to find this dragon and see about paying it or slaying it. They do not find the dragon though, instead, they are attacked by a small band of Hill Giants, which immediately flee when the Priest of Corollan slams a fire storm into them, almost killing them all with one fiery eruption.

A mile farther down the road they come across a band of hill dwarves leaving the valley. They too are tired of the deprivations of the bandits. None of them can direct the party to the mines, even though one older dwarf worked there himself.

Meanwhile, back with the soldier, Bumtin is on the move. As they come over a rise, a gargantuan red dragon swoops down out of the sky and demands his toll. Bumtin reaches into his pouch and pulls out a sheet of cloth. As he spreads the portable hole on the ground, gold glitters up from within and the dragon’s eyes grow hungry. “You may leave the hole here.”

Bumtin refuses, and the dragon breathes. Although Bumtin stands his ground for a moment, when several more illusory duplicates of the dragon appear, he elects to flee and get reinforcements. The soldiers, of course, have long since fled.

Bumtin grabs Farlight, Toshiro, and Rikus and returns to where the dragon was. The three heroes fight valiantly, and drive the dragon away. As they move to gather up the belongings dropped by the fleeing soldiers, the dragon reappears, teleporting in with his slightly smaller mate. The two combined make relatively short work of the party, leaving Greyhawk to wander alone on the road, running back to where the dragon was, but when he gets there the bodies and dragons are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 28, 2003)

Having fled and left Farlight and Toshiro to die at the hands of the pair of dragons, Bumtin and Rikus regroup with Greyhawk and then head to Greyhawk City, where they get Farlight resurrected. Farlight quickly resurrects Toshiro, and the group gates to Union city to get their newly revived members some arms and armor. Rikus also purchases a dragon bane short sword, in case he finds himself trapped in a dragon's mouth again.

While speaking to Derrick Montague, their new arms supplier, they learn about a dragon-slayer who is always looking to find dragons to kill. A meeting is arranged, and the party is shortly united with Sovemil, an elven ranger specialized in hunting dragons and fiends.

Five days later their new replacement gear is ready, and they purchase a covered wagon and two mules, in the hopes of luring the dragon into an ambush. They gate to the road and journey forward, but when they see the dragon in the skies hurtling towards them, they know the jig is up as it veers off and starts to circle idly, watching them. 

Mules are spurred to greater speed, but the beast swoops in and unleashes its hellish breath, turning the wagon and its pulling team to ash in an instant. The prayers to Corellon leave the group unscathed though, and the fight is on!

Sovemil rapidly fires several arrows from his large longbow, which is molded out of dragon horn. The first one plunks satisfyingly between two scales, but only manages to put a tiny tear in the jet black necromantic life shield surrounding the dragon. Farlight creates a whirling wall of blades right where the dragon is, but it quickly pulls out of it. It fails to dodge the black bolt of negative energy that he hurls at it though, and the Energy Drain sucks a small portion of the dragon's strength. Rikus charges, and only his first attack strikes the beast's shield, the rest being deflected before they even reach it. Bumtin grants flight to his party members, and takes tot he air himself.

The dragon whips around and flies off a short way, having now realized that these are the same foes that fought it earlier. It prepares itself even more for battle, calling upon the magic in its draconic blood to enhance itself. Farlight fires forth a green ray, and encases the creature in a shimmering emerald dimensional anchor, hoping to prevent if from teleporting away for aid. Rikus again moves forward and slashes away large chunks of the dragon's life shield, easily seeing past its shadow images thanks to the True Sight cast upon the group previously by the priest of Corellon. 

When Sovemil's arrows also strike home, and Bumtin's barrage of three energy drains saps his strength even more, the great beast flexes its powerful wings and hurtles to the North, getting almost 300 yards away before it disappears, invisible. Although the party follows, they cannot catch up to the creature, and are forced to regroup.

Sovemil draws an amulet out from inside his shirt, which can be heard to hum faintly in his hands. Concentrating upon it, he draws the party towards the dragon's lair, unerringly tracking it with his amulet of enemy detection. It is a long four hour trek though, and all of their precious spells have faded away, before they reach a tall cliff face. Eighty feet up the wall is a huge cave entrance, and the amulet points to there as being the closest dragon within one mile.

As Bumtin starts to cast flight on people, sounds of a deep throaty voice casting a spell can be heard, and the party sees the gnome's eyes glaze over. The next thing out of his mouth is, "Pretty flying man". This is followed by inane laughter, and Farlight is quick to recognize a feeblemind when he sees it.

Th group gathers together, and Sovemil's bow sings. Unfortunately he has no  idea where the dragon is, and is only hoping to get lucky with a shot in its general direction. Farlight casts heal on Bumtin, and invisibility purge on himself, but the dragon is apparently out of its range. Again the voice is heard, but this time Bumtin fights off the enchantment, and finishes casting flight on his friends. Rikus downs a potion of True Seeing, and Toshiro heads to the cave entrance.

Still hidden and too far from the purge to be revealed, the female dragon yet again attempts to feeblemind the wizard, knowing that to do so will greatly aid their side in the battle. At the very least it will waste a heal spell by the cleric, but once those are gone, it will remove a powerful damage dealer from the fray. She would simply try to hit the priest, but they are notoriously difficult to affect with mental attacks.

Farlight flies upward, and Toshiro reaches the entrance to the cave and moves in. As he does, he hears spellcasting directly in front of him and moments later when Rikus attempts to join him, he is rebuffed by an invisible wall of force. Farlight calls forth a miracle from Corellon and destroys it, but not before Toshiro is badly hurt by the weakened but still fearsome male. With the wall dropped, Rikus's true sight reveals the great wyrm, and he charges it, striking deeply into its hide. Sovemil also flies into the cave entrance, and Bumtin teleports himself and Farlight in. 

The dragon lashes out again, killing Toshiro and wounding Rikus. But a karmic strike from Toshiro also wounds him greatly, and the follow-up attacks from Rikus and Sovemil send the dragon fleeing deeper into its lair.

When the party follows into the darkness, they arrive at the entrance of a vast central chamber just in time to see the smaller of the two dragons teleporting away with large piles of treasure. Moments later the larger one also disappears, again with a large portion of its hoard. But not all is taken, and the group begins to explore the chamber, finding great amounts of money and many magic items. Unfortunately, the vast amount of wealth they had hope to find, that which was taken from Toshiro and Farlight's bodies, is nowhere to be found. It appears that all three portable holes have been taken by the dragons.

Standing upright in a corner of the room, slightly away from the main hoard, is a full suit of jet black armor. It does not detect as magical, but when Sovemil proclaims, "dibs!" the suit walks towards him and stares him straight in the face. Bumtin, busily shoveling treasure into his portable hole, looks over to the suit of armor and says, "You could help get the treasure."

The armor looks at him, looks at the hole, looks back at him, and then starts shoveling treasure into the hole with its two adamantine gauntlets. After it is finished, it leaps down into the hole, and simply looks straight up as the gnome lifts it off the ground.

The party, now mildly confused but not overly worried, returns to Greyhawk City to divvy up the treasure. When Bumtin opens the hole, the armor makes a standing leap straight up out of the ten foot deep hole and lands with  aloud clang right next to Bumtin. Toshiro is raised, and the group decides they must travel immediately to the village of Bloodstone if they're going to get there in time to meet the Bandits as they arrive for their tribute in two days' time.


----------



## James McMurray (Oct 17, 2003)

On the way to the Village of Bloodstone, the party wind walks rapidly along the road, searching for the mercenaries they hired. When they find them, it is a horrible sight. It seems the dragons took out their ire on the warriors, as all that remains of them is a large mound of melted metal and flesh. Shaking their heads, the party travels back down the road, and soon arrives above the city of Bloodstone. 

The Village of Bloodstone once knew better days. Situated on the shore of Lake Midai where the Beaumaris river runs into the mountains to the south, it was once a center of commerce and trade. There are signs of old mansions, now torn down or burnt, in the fields where farmers labor. 

The village is small. The stone defensive wall that once protected it is broken in many places. The road leads through the town gate - the wooden doors sag from their hinges, unable to close. 

Their drop to earth draws a few stares out of a large building whose sign bears three dancing clowns. The citizens of Bloodstone gather outside silently to watch the group's arrival. These are obviously poor people, fearful and distrustful of outsiders. You watch their sullen faces as you descend from the sky. A few of the men are armed with crudely fashioned homemade weapons, but none of them move to even touch them, unsure if you are emissaries of the Bandit Army or not. A few woodsmen carry bows at their sides. All in all, not a promising lot from which to forge an army. 

A heavyset young man with a bushy blonde beard steps out of the inn in front of you, wiping his hands on his apron. The building is as poor as the town, but it was obviously once a very fine place. He greets you with a hearty, booming voice. "Welcome, I say, Welcome! Welcome to the Inn of the Clowns. I am your humble host, Stefan. 

Stefan the Innkeeper is the first person you've seen yet that seems genuinely glad to see you. He, at least, is not afraid of adventurers from the outside world. 

"Please, enter my humble establishment," Stefan booms. "Our home is your home. Raquel! Carlotta! Make our guests comfortable! What can I bring you fine gentleman this evening?" 

"Bumten Von'Deren at your service" Making sure to say it loud enough so that everyone in the bar hears me. Then while scanning the room " Don't look so sad my friends!  THis is a time of celebration...Drinks for everyone Stefan!"  Sit down next to Rikus and try to get the attention of the prettiest bar maiden. Farlight shakes his head at the horny gnome. 

"We need to start recruiting troops asap.  I would propose the sorcerer teleport him and myself to the various towns we came through on the way here and hire who we can.  For mass transit of the troops to here, we can have the sorcerer teleport what he can, I'll word of recall what I can (teleporting back to a place with him) and wind walk as much of the rest as possible.  Although I think he can probably teleport most of what we find. Builders and engineers will also be needed.  Some catapults and ballistas will be usefull for slowing/weakening and advancing army as well as dealing with wyvrns and giants.  Any thoughts?" 

Rikus suggests opening a gate to a different plane with a large field in it, and then walking the troops through. On the other side another gate could be opened to the Village of Bloodstone.  I think talking to the baron and seeing what sort of defenses if any are left here in town, as well as getting him on board with the plan else we may find him working against us for fear of reprisal." 

Farlight says, "I'm also a little worried about those dragons joining in on the bandit attack.  I don't see a prob with the tribute bandits, as long as we set up an ambush in town, and have up spells to prevent them from teleporting out to warn the horde, we should be ok. 

Bumtin looks over from where he was trying (unsuccessfully) to get Carlotta's eye, "Yeah I can teleport a ton of people in a day if I need to. I did ask aust's friend to look into hiring troops in Greyhawk."  

Farlight says, "Maybe there is some way we can use magic to build defenses more quickly, we'll need to check into that also". When no one offers any immediate advice, Bumtin speaks up. 

"While you guys are talking to the Baron unless my company is required I would like to get a better look at this town." This last bit is obviously not phrased as a question. "Carlotta would you mind?" 

Carlotta isn't sure, but after Stefan nods his ok, she says, "I get off in between lunch and dinner, in about an hour. Perhaps I could show your lordship about." 

At the sound of that, one of the men in the back of the back of the room stands up. He's a weasely looking fellow with an unshaven face and a beard that looks like it is trying to grow itself as far away from his ugly face as it can. "What makes you think you can do anything about the bandits? And why should we even believe anything you have to say. You're probably just bandits yourselves, come down to see if there'll be any trouble come tribute time! Chased off the dragons my ass!" 

Bumtin laughs at the dirty man, and its obvious that pisses him off.

He stomps over to the gnome's table and kicks his chair (and Bumtin as well) over into the floor. "Don't laugh at me you little piece of ! If you want anything out of the people in this town, you're gonna have to grow some ing manners and learn that you ain't  until you've proven you're . Stefan's got a business to run, so he'll humor your cockamamie claims, but if you expect anyone else to follow you, much less even believe you're the new dragon-slaying stewards, you'd damn well learn to treat folks with respect!"

Stefan moves over to the table and speaks calmly to the big guy, "Jacob. Jacob. Lets calm down now. These folks are going to have to discuss things with Tranth before any sort of stewardship is aranged. And maybe they are full of crap. But they did come floating down out of the sky looking like clouds, and that speaks volumes to me."

Jacob still doesn't look impressed, and he just stands over Bumtin, who is now covered in his drink.

"Hold, if there is any need for violence, it won't be with the little gnome.  Please address your assults and complaints to me, my companions have little patience with such things.  I never said we slayed the dragons, they fled, and as I'm sure you know dragons move very quickly and are difficult to track.  We did expell them from their cave, and hopefully they won't return.  I am Farlight.  As for if we are bandits, I assure you we are not.  You are correct in assuming there is no way to tell at this point, but once we start investing resources into this town, rather then taking from it, it will be shown that we are not."

"Well, that remains to be seen I s'pose. Tell your little bitch here to learn some manners, or I'll 'ave to teach 'im."

At this, Sovemil stands and turns his attention to Jacob.  "Friend, I would appreciate a bit more respect for my companions, if that is not too much to ask," he says with a glance toward Bumtin.  "He meant no offense, if you follow me, but please accept my apology for his words in any case." 

"I'll be needing an apology from him. Not you."

Stands up and start brushing the excess drink off his robe. "LISTEN HERE FOOL, YOUR IGNORANCE IS YOUR ONLY SAVING GRACE!"  turn and walk towards the door.  "Farlight deal with this man before I have to."  "Stefan, I am just stepping outside for a moment please let me know what my tab is."  "And Carlotta I well see you soon."  This last bit for Carlotta is accompanied by a wink and a smile.

Rising to his feet and gently resting his hand upon the blade resting comfortably at his hip "If you want our respect you too sir must earn it, your insults do little to aid that cause." The massive warrior strolls forward easily moving the table aside "And as far as the small one goes, call him a bitch again and we will see your threats to their conclusion."(intimidation 23) "My recommendation at this point is for you to sit down and go about your business.  If we were bandits you would most assuredly be dead by now" 

Rikus reaches into his money pouch retrieving 10 gold coins then turns to Stefan "This should cover the meals" as he hands the coins to Stefan.  He then turns to move towards the door and stops with a glimmer of mischief in his eyes and turns back to Jacob " So whats it gonna be friend... do you take us at our word for now or do 'I' get to prove myself to ya" 

"Big man with a sword against unarmed folks. Of course I've got to back down, but you can tell that little BITCH that I don't take  from nobody, not even you. We'll meet again when you don't have that sword and a buncha friends around, or when I've got one and some o' my own." Jacob turns to leave. 

Farlight shakes his head.  "By the Gods".... "Lets go speak with the baron, we can work on PR later.  I'll hold training tomorrow on how not the threaten and belittle the town folk.  Then I'll need to research an impotence spell to cast on the gnome, then maybe we can focus on dealing with the bandits.  Sovemil, you're an experienced tracker, do you think you could posibly find the bandits' headquaters.. If so how long would you estimate it taking you... I would like to perform a pre-emptive strike if possible(taken from W's book of bad political moves)"  *Stands and moves toward the doors*  Thank you for your services, I shall be returning for the evening tonight..Please hold a room(gives money as required)....And please try not to kill anyone people, remember our enemies are common, and they are the bandits." 

Rikus undoes the the straps holding the massive sword at his waste and sets it on the nearest bar/counter.  He then strolls outside to wait for Jacob leaving the sword on the counter.  As he walks out the door he says a few words.  "We shall have a go at it then, we will make it civil, I'll be waiting outside without my friends and sword, I'd rather end this now than end up having to fight you to the death later." With that he walks into the streets and begins to unclasp his armor to ready for the ensuing brawl. 

Seeing Rikus' anger growing, Sovemil strides out the door with Rikus' sword in hand (to prevent it from "disappearing").  "Rikus, though I may be new to your fellowship here, I believe the best course of action would be one of peace - the bandits are the ones we need to keep our focus on, not silly townsfolk with bigger mouths than intellects," he says, trying desperately to dissuade Rikus from pummeling Jacob into a meaty pile of goo. 

When the two make it out into the street, they see Jacob standing next to Bumtin. "Well litle fella, your friends aren't here to protect you now. Care to show me how you'd 'deal with me'"? He reaches down and back to scratch his ass, and gives his hand a crious sniff when he's done. Looking over, he sees Rikus and Sovemil approaching. "Uh huh, time to gang up on someone eh? My problem ain't with either o' you two. Its this little piece of crap that bugs me. If he's a big time dragon hunter he shouldn't ahve any problem witht he likes of me." He looks down at Bumtin, "Unless of course your courage matches your height?"

Bumtin replies, his voice dripping with sarcasm, "Well you are just set on fighting me aren't you. I have no weapon on me and you are such a towering man. Now I could fight you, but I am here to help, how about you wait to see what we have to offer then make your judgement on us."

"I already made my judgement on you. Why don't you just show me what it is you've got to offer right now? Unless of course you ain't got . in which case its time for you to leave."

"Well fine Jacob, I guess we'll have to solve this problem won't we."  Bumtin starts to roll up the sleeves on his robe.  "How about we exchange one blow each? Whomevers hurts the most wins. If you win I well leave and not return. But if I win, you well have to help me and my friends in swaying the other townfolk who may doubt us. I well even let you hit me first, and you can even pick the judge on who decides whose hit was the hardest" 

Farlight says "Fine Bumtin, kill him if you must, I will be on my way to speak with the Baron, see you there."  He then strides off into the streets, wondering how the group will ever manage to rule well if they can't even keep from brawling in the streets.

A few of the onlookers gasp out loud. Stefan holds up his hand towards Bumtin. "Nobody said anything about killing. I won't be a part of this". He starts to head back inside.

While Bumtin is distraacted by Farlight and Stefan, Jacob charges at him and kicks him, sending him sprawling into the dirt.

Bumtin stands and wipes the dust off of his robe. "Very well done Jacob. Now my turn!"  He begins to wave his arms and legs and runs at Jacob screaming  "HHHHHIIIIYYYAAAAHHH!" As he reaches Jacob, Bumtin unleashes a portion of the stored agony that he has accumulated from the pool of pain. Clutchng at his arm and screaming in agony, Jacob drops to the ground and begins to sob.

Farlight continues his trek towards the Baron's manor, and reaches it just as the sounds of the townman's cries reach his ears. 

Farlight walks through the crumbling gateway into a sparsely grassed courtyard. The two-story manor is in obvious need of repair, but was definitely resplendent in the past. As Farlight walks up and knocks on the front doors, he hears a muffled voice from inside. "Just a moment please." A moment later an older man somewhere in his fifties opens the large double doors. Despite their appearance, they slide open easily at his touch.

"Well hello there my good sir. What brings you to the manor?"


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 19, 2004)

*I know I've missed quite a bit here, but its been a while since it all happened, so please forgive me. For instance, I don't cover the introduction of Ru Ton Pe. He is a monk with a Vow of Poverty that St. Solliers introduces to the party. 

Also, both battles to reclaim Bloodstone involve walking graveyards, and although interesting, I forgot to include them and don't have time to insert them. Nobody in the party was severely hurt by either Corpsegatherer.*

Farlight asks to meet with Baron Tranth and learns that he already is. It is apparently shortly past the butler’s afternoon nap and the good baron didn’t want to wake the poor fellow up, so decided to answer his own door.

Farlight explains much of what has transpired, and that they wish to help defend the town against the bandit army. The Baron is happy to see them but fearful of reprisals if they fight back. When he learns of the mercenary’s fate at the hands of the dragon, and the subsequent battle where the party fights the mated pair off, he is a bit more confident, but still worried.

The party sets up a plan wherein they will ambush the troops which come themselves, to show the townsfolk that they can defend them well. They hire several units of mercenaries of their own, and have them hide themselves inside the inn and stores in town square. The feeling is that the troops will not actually be necessary, but that they will help bolster confidence in the villagers.

A few days pass and the day of tribute arrives. The party splits up, some moving into the woods outside of the village and the rest hiding inside the village in the hopes of flanking the army. Their plan would have gone off perfectly had it not been shared. The bandit army’s allies in the town manage to leak the word of the plan out, and the party is greatly surprised when troops begin pouring into town through teleportation circles, setting buildings alight.

When one of the commoners in the assembled group of “tribute givers” turns upon his allies and begins killing the militia effortlessly with rapier, the party knows hat has happened. They also get their first glimpse of an epic foe in the form of a single assassin. He fights with the party for a short while, disappearing and reappearing to strike and flee. After a short hop to kill the Baron, he leaves, knowing his current gear is not going to work when facing foes with fortified armor.

The town still burning around them, but the bandit troops chased away, Bumtin casts a limited wish to track the now inactive teleportation circle back to the bandit camp, and with barely a moment to prepare, the party teleports into battle.

They get to the camp and find several troops practicing, and the valley walls lined with giants. Wargs in pens and row upon row of tents gives them some idea of the enemy’s numbers, and they leap into action. Several giants die quickly, but then the party’s offense is forced to redirect itself onto the lesser troops. This happens when Rikus finds out what happens when you get within range of seventy-five third level wizards with magic missiles, and you have neither spell resistance nor a Shield spell handy. He does not survive their assault.

The enemy generals begin to appear, and epic battle is joined. The party has very little trouble though, as the true leaders do not reveal themselves, preferring instead to sit back and see what their foes are capable of. Having a clerical ally with Ignore Material Components and True Resurrection is a great fear reducer.

The party hits hard, but is driven off to recuperate and hire more troops in preparation for another assault. Unfortunately, several units of bandits (including the warg-riders) take the attack as an opportunity to use the still active circles to teleport to the village and  overcome the little resistance that remains there. The party now finds themselves with two army camps to destroy.

They perform the three R’s: resurrection, rest, and recuperation, and then head back to Union where they seek to hire mercenaries. Their search soon point them to the race of Maugs. Sentient constructs created for use in the eternal wars on Acheron, these creature are the ultimate soldiers: loyal, tireless, and capable of transporting themselves into battle with no need for food or supplies.

The party hires several units, enough to outnumber their foes two to one. Its an expensive request, but it proves to be very worthwhile, as the maugs easily recapture Bloodstone and route the remaining army. While they fight a battle in the bandit camp, the party fights one high above. Knellick the wizard and his Balor have been resurrected. This time the Balor manages to dominate two party members, making it a very hard fight. Along for the fun is a pair of assassins, and the fabled Grandfather of Assassins. The pair strike down Ru Ton Pe and then finds themselves in difficult positions against Bigby’s Crushing Hands and fortified armor. While they manage to get themselves killed, the Grandfather is not so easily routed. As Banak, the high priest of Orcus also appears to joint he fray, the party finds themselves hurting. Bumtin is killed and Banak driven off, but only the arrival of the mysterious black armor saves Bumtin’s body from the enemy. The Grandfather appears to recognize the armor, and does not try to fight it when it runs up to grab Bumtin’s fallen form and run off with it.

Yet again the party retreats. They have struck a hard blow though, and when next they return to the camp, they find it deserted.

*more to come as time permits*


----------



## Otterscrubber (Jan 22, 2004)

Excellent stories so far. I am pleased to see you converting the Bloodstone Pass adventures to 3.5.  I also tried to run a high, although not epic, level party using this adventure but was having some trouble trying to keep up with the increased array of abilities available to the party (who was 16th level at the time).  I look forward to future postings as we left off right where you left off.  I could use some conversion ideas as my first go through was not very satisfying.  I found it hard to convert the mission in a challenging way.  Keep up the fun.


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!

Its definitely been a task trying to challenge epic level characters. Sometimes they surprise the crap out of me, like when they gave the great wyrm somewhere around 19 negative levels in a single round. Needless to say, he fled. 

I'll have the next update up momentarily. After it, there's only the first portion of their decent into the underdark to write up and I'll be fully caught up.

Its been even harder to try to make sure things are balanced because my party is currently operating below the average wealth levels for their level, thanks to a few deaths and bodies left behind. After the Temple of Orcus they should be back at or above the status quo though.

The thing that has taken the most time is the NPCs. Upgrading them to epic levels requires completely statting them out from scratch, which is quite a job. But its been worth it. I know their capabilities better, have a short summary of what their standard tactics would be, and most importantly begin to think of them as true characters rather than just targets for the PCs. This gives me more of a "don't get killed" mentality then your standard foe has. Several or the upper ranks of the army and the assassin guild have escaped just because they either a) fled well before it was too late, or b) didn't even get involved in combat and instead sat back and watched to see what the party was capable of so they'd be better prepared when they meet up later.

Feel free to email me at jtmcmurray@hotmail.com if you'd like to chat more about the conversion. Can't post too much here or the players will find out.


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 27, 2004)

With little else to do, and kowing that if they reclaim the mines the Gran March wil send troops to help defend it, the party delves into the forsaken Bloodstone Mines. The upper levels prove pitifully easy to clear out, and none of the inhabitants prove to be any danger. When you’ve faced down Great Wyrms, phase spiders and basilisks are a joke. In fact, the only truly difficult portion came when they made a titch too much noi in one of the older caverns and brought it down upon their heads. But the strong arms of Toshiro and Rikus (and teleportational ability of Bumtin) get them uncovered quickly enough.

Delving deepward, they follow a vertical shaft into the depths of the mine. A few more minor denizens are dispatched, when the sounds of a living mine are heard from ahead. The rhythmic clang and clong of hammers and picks is heard. Investigation reveals a contingent of Duergar mine workers. The party attempts to parlay, and the duergar use that as an opportunity to launch a surprise attack. Their chins drop as every single bolt they fire misses or is deflected, and within minutes they are all dead, victims of tier own treacherous natures.

Completely undaunted, the group heads onward. They find another haft gong down, but this one has a working elevator housed in it, and a brass bell hanging beside it. Electing not to ring the bell, they fly down the shaft.

The bottom opens into a tunnel, which twists and turns before opening into a room filled with demons. Abyssal fiends of all shapes and sizes are seen, including two Klurichiir, the generals of the demonic armies. The walls are lined with torches, and as the party enters the torches flare to life as more demons appear in the room. Tiny rips in the fabric of the world let in fiends and the stench of brimstone.

The battle begins, and at the far end of the room the group sees four bedraggled gnomish figures chained to pillars. Their skin is darker than an gnomes the party has seen, for these are svirfneblin. But the party never finds that out, because s part of his first assault on the demon, Bumtin roasts the poor creatures as collateral casualties. He doesn’t seem to concerned about it though.

The battle’s pace mounts, and the torchlight flickers madly as torches light themselves and then go out. More and more demons continue to pour into the room.

While the lesser demons fall quickly, the two generals gate in two Balors, and then enter the fray themselves. Their multiple arms and giant mandibles in their chest tear chunks out of everyone they meet, but combined firepower drops them eventually. 

One of the largest threats actually turns out to be the smallest. A small pack of jovocs fight around the balors. But rather than attacking the party they attack themselves! As their claws and teeth tear into their bodies, the pain and torn flesh radiates outward from them, ripping the flesh of all non-demons around them. What would be a suicidal tactic is shown to be demonic joy when the wounds they inflict upon themselves rapidly heal. The damage they deal isn’t much, but it forces the party to hold back their larger arsenal for fear of destroying the jovocs too thoroughly, or destroying the balors nearby. The resultant explosion could easily kill several party members if they feel the brunt of it coupled with the radiated pain from the jovocs.

A few surgical strikes manage to take the bloated little gnome-like demons out, and they then take the balors out shortly thereafter, with some healing in between to ensure the explosions don’t kill anyone.

Just when things start to look good to the party, they go horribly awry. One of the random summonings manages to snag the demon lord Graz’zt from his ebony throne, and he s none too happy. Buffing himself up rapidly, he call out questioning who has brought him. No answer is given, and so he unleashes on the party members. At about that time, the black armor strides into the room, and stands stark still, watching the battle.

A back and forth battle ensues, and then just as suddenly stops when Graz’zt reaches out his hand and rips the soul from Rikus’ chest... “Leave this place and I release your friend.”

The party discusses it briefly, and is then interrupted. In a voice made up of every language the party has ever heard combined with every language they have never heard, the armor speaks. “He who controls this room controls destiny.” It doesn’t elect to elucidate on that cryptic statement, but the party take it as a sign and attacks Graz’zt once again. In retaliation he uses the soul of Rikus to fuel dark magics, destroying it utterly. Although the party does manage to defeat him, the cost is high, as one of their members falls never to battle again, and robbed of his final reward.

Meanwhile, more lesser demons continue to pour into the room, and a possible solution presents itself. It appears as if the more powerful demons there are in the room, the more torches remain lit. As demons die, torches go out. As many of the party continue to fight demons, Ru Ton Pe and Toshiro begin to try to put torches out. The ascetic monk’s fists quickly shatter the wall around one of the torches, freeing it from it holder, but he is unable to put the torch out until a demon dies and it goes out on its own. His holding it doesn’t top it from firing up again moments later as another demon is summoned.

The group decides they must destroy all of the demons to get the torches to go out, and they set about themselves with wild abandon. A few long minutes later and they stand inside a dark chamber, the torches forever dead.

_OOC: This last battle took 11+ hours, and could have continued much longer had the group not gotten lucky with their random summoning rolls and gotten a few really weak demons. Orcus’ fist attempt at coming to the plane randomly was incredibly chancy, and managed to snag a different demon lord instead. But its certainly not his last attempt, as the party will soon find out.

Only one more update and I'll be caught up! Hopefully I can get it done this week._


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 30, 2004)

After resting up, the party headed back into the mines and down the one remaining tunnel. After abut an hour of walking, they knew for certain that they were heading down into the Underdark. After another half-hour the tunnel opened up into a cavern whose depths could not be plumbed by darkvision. Even the ceiling was too high up to find.

Lighting up the place with Corellan’s Daylight, the party moves out into the darkness, following along the wall. After a mile or so they find a rather large river entering he cavern, and follow it to a lake. Bumtin flies out over the lake, but finds nothing and heads back. The group follows the shore to another river, which they follow to the cavern wall, and thence back to their starting spot. 

They then cross the second river they found and follow its shore back to the lake. A few miles down they find themselves in the midst of a vast patch of mushrooms. Continuing onward, they avoid several large patches of shriekers, and find themselves walking up to one of he many “animal pens” the Duergar maintain.

This one consists of several large cages holding humans and giant snails. The party moves to free the humans, and when crossbow bolts come hurtling out of the darkness, they rapidly destroy the small band of keepers and guards. Finding one alive, they revive and question him.

Meanwhile, several humans have been freed, and it is learned that they are from Bloodstone. Bumtin uses teleport to ferry them back to town. Ru Ton Pe frees the giant snails, and with his tongue of the sun and moon he speaks to them, learning of the trials they have suffered under the Duergar, and then sending them on their way.

The keeper explains to the party the location of the duergar city and the temple of Orcus that oversees the place. When asked he agrees to lead them there. Its quite obvious from his demeanor that he doesn’t care what happens to the city as long as he comes out of it ok. And despite the fact that he is quite obviously evil, he never once lies.

Bumtin turns the group invisible, and they trek off into the darkness. The invisibility is not much of a hiding place though, as the light sources they carry give away their positions quite handily. As the band comes over a small rise they see a huge army camp stretching out before them. A small group of guards moves out to ask their guide why he has lights when they are outlawed. He sticks to his truthful nature and explains that his captors and new employers had him bring them here on their way to the city. Obviously a battle erupts, and the Duergar army soon finds itself between a rock and a hot place. The hot place wins, in the form of several meteor swarms.

Having mopped up a large portion of the Duergar defenses, the party moves forward again, following a road towards the city and temple of Orcus. They fly over the city streets, Duergar staring up in wonder, and head directly towards the leering Goat Skull carved in the cavern wall. Massive double doors carved in the shape of Orcus himself show the passageway into the temple, and our invisible heroes move ever onward.

As they open the front doors, alarm bells begin to ring, and they move rapidly into a large room. The moment they cross the threshold, wracking pains twist their stomachs, and they appear, the invisibility foiled by the Unhallowed halls.

Doors open and duergar pour in, but are rapidly dispatched. A horrible thing occurs though, every time a party spellcaster attempts to cast, hidden duergar cast silence directly next to their heads. Farlight is stymied by this new tactic, but Bumtin reacts by casting all of his spells silently. The tactic helps, but even the invisibility hiding the duergar does not prevent them from rapidly dying, and the group moves onward.

A large meeting chamber just past the entry hall reveals two giant staircases leading up into the depths of the temple, and fountain of blood spraying up from the center of the room. Ru Ton Pe smashes the fountain, getting blood on himself in the process, and then the party moves back into the entry hall and through another set of double doors.

This room is flanked by two gigantic stone duergar statues. Predictably enough the statues animate and attack when the party enters the room. Ru Ton Pe’s first hit smashes aside a large chunk of stone, revealing gleaming mithral beneath. As the two supposed stone golems move their outer layer cracks and flakes away, revealing the mithral golems underneath.

OOC: I lied. One more update, and _then_ I'm aught up.


----------



## James McMurray (Feb 14, 2004)

The two giant statues move to pound on Toshiro and Ru Ton Pe, who return suit with their blade and fists respectively. The giant fists of the golems hit hard, but Farlight’s magic keeps them alive with ease. Seeing the combined might of the golems, Bumtin separates one of them from the rest of the room with a wall of force, and the unintelligent golem just pounds on it with its fists, trying to reach its target.

With their combined might, the two warriors quickly pound the statue into oblivion. But as they do so, a door on the far side of the room (behind the wall of force) opens, and several Duergar pour in. Two squads of crossbowmen take up firing positions, while another two squads move to protect them. The wall of force is dropped by Bumtin once the golem is destroyed, and as it does so, Farlight’s invisibility purge stretches outwards, revealing eight black-robed duergar at the far end of the room, behind the crossbowmen.

The battle commences, and the infantry soon fall. The duergar priests fare somewhat better, being able to silence Farlight, but Bumtin’s ability to ignore silence at the expense of mobility soon drives them off. As they try to run, they create a wall of stone partially across the room and head for the exit. But the supernatural speed of Ru Ton Pe blocks the exit before they can all escape. The remaining 5 priests meld into the stone at their feet, hoping to escape, but are rapidly dug out and killed by the monk’s adamantine fists.

With Farlight low on healing magics, and the party injured, the group turns to leave. Bumtin’s first teleport is stopped by the Forbiddance, and they party leaves the temple. Back outside they are able to teleport away, but not before a burst of the chaotic magic turns the walls of the front temple to air, dropping th huge golden door onto the ledge in front of the temple. 

The group returns to Greyhawk City and Farlight excuses himself for what he believes wil be a prolonged meditative period. Fearing another assault without a healer, the party invests in  few (a very few) healing potions. They then prepare to head back out, and are pleasantly surprised when Farlight returns. His meditations to create a new epic prayer were going to take longer than he’d hoped, and he knew the mission had priority.

The group teleports back to the ledge outside of the temple, and as soon as they enter they hear the sounds of combat up the stairs. Running that way, Ru Ton Pe finds himself blasted by fire with every step of the stairs he passes. His sanctified righteousness protects him from the brunt of the bursts, and when Toshiro follows he goes around the staircases, avoiding all but the top few stairs. He is not protected from fire, and so manages to take the brunt of the blasts, arriving at the top thoroughly scorched. Bumtin’s ring protects him, and Farlight calls forth a protective prayer to render him immune to these small gouts.

At the top of the stairs they see a large brassy scaled half dragon fighting approximately 50 duergar elite guards. He is completely unhurt, but his foes are not faring as well. His scythe has struck down more duergar then are currently standing.

Ru Ton Pe charges up and strikes one down, and Bumtin follows, his Chain Lightning killing almost half of the remaining duergar warriors. As Farlight steps up, his invisibility purge again reveals several hiding duergar, and they only get off one shot before Toshiro charges and kills them all with one massive cleaving blow. It turns out to have been a good thing that one of the preparatory spells went awry and cast enlarge person o him, as the increased reach allows him to destroy the small band of deep dwarves.

Erebus, the half-brass dragon warrior kills 4 more of the dwarves, and he remainder flee. The party let them run, and turns their attention to the large ornate double doors at the end of the hall. Introductions are made, and it is learned that Erebus has come to this temple searching for the Pool of Vengeance. The party is also aware of a pool in the area, and explain that their true goal is to stop Orcus’s minions, but that they would not be averse to finding the Pool.

Stepping through the large doors, they find themselves surrounded on three sides by curtains of noxious and acidic vapor pouring from the ceiling. Erebus’ source for the Pool’s location told him about several trials he had to go through. One of them was a room filled with curtains of acid, some of which were illusory. The party uses limbs from the dead duergar to find the illusionary curtains and fully explores the room. Several doors are found, but only one of them opens, and the party steps through into the next test.


----------



## James McMurray (Feb 15, 2004)

The large room behind the door is cone shaped and empty. At its far end on the right-hand wall is a single wooden door. Fearing a trap, the party splits up and heads towards the door. As Toshiro reaches it he grabs he handle, and a colossal creature out of nightmare appears in the center of the room. Its dark brown mottled hide is easily a foot thick, and is covered in a sickly pink carapace. Two giant horns protrude from above the giant beast’s eyes. It walks upright on its hind legs, balancing with a tail the size of a barn. Its forelegs end in claws like giant lances, and its mouth is filled with 1,000 sword-like teeth. 

The party springs into action, with the reflexes of Erebus being fastest. Seemingly before the beast can move he leaps in and readies to strike with his mighty scythe. But the beast is even faster, and grabs the half-dragon up in its jaws, shaking him like a terrier with a rat.

Ru Ton Pe and Toshiro also move forward to attack, while Farlight prepares himself for the battle. He calls out to Bumtin to drain the beast, hoping to do to it what they did to the great wyrm dragon, bringing it low with negative energy. But when the gnome sorcerer sends out his maximized and empowered ray, it bounces off of the creature’s carapace and flies directly back at the surprised gnome, who feels his strength sapped by his own magics. A follow-up delayed blast fireball also fails to hurt the creature.

Meanwhile, Erebus draws his Last Resort, a short sword specifically designed to be used I a grapple, but the meager damage he deals is healed almost instantly. 

The dreadful beast lays about it with its claws, nearly bringing one of the warriors down, but Farlight’s magics again save a life. Bumtin repairs his shattered life force with a minor wish, but cannot regain the lost spells hat were ripped from his mind when the black ray him.

Erebus teleports away and begins to spring attack the creature in order to void being eaten again, and this time it latches onto Ru Ton Pe, swallowing the holy monk whole. Ru Ton Pe steps _away_ and reappears next to the priest of Corellon, while Toshiro continues to hit and be hit.

The battle rages for over a minute, and finally the party brings the huge beast down. But it appears they will not be able to keep it down, as nothing they can do stops its regeneration. Nothing that is until Farlight decides call upon Corellon himself for intervention. The God of Elves draws strength from his high priest and uses that energy to completely annihilate the body of the dreaded Tarrasque.


----------



## James McMurray (Feb 15, 2004)

As the rock hard skin of the giant creature disintegrates, the doorway out of the room opens, revealing an incredibly long hallway. The party files in, and as the last of them step through the doorway, it disappears behind them. Up ahead in the distance, they see a shimmering light. A doorway of golden radiance appears in the hallway, and behind them the wall turns to a roiling black mass that advances towards them. With a common voice they cry out “RUN!” and hurtle full tilt down the hallway. Amazingly swift, Ru Ton Pe jumps into the lead and runs straight through the doorway, making it to the far end of the hall in just under 5 seconds. The dust his feet kick up would have made his companions sneeze had they not been too busy trying to outrun a wall of annihilation.

Erebus is next, and he veers around the doorway, making it almost to the far end of the hall. Toshiro and Bumtin follow, with Toshiro avoiding the doorway and almost immediately being ground to a halt as a Slow effect engulfs him. Bumtin sees this and dives through the doorway, but he too is slowed. Farlight also moves ahead, and he also goes through the door, only to be almost instantly slowed himself. Erebus makes a split second decision and realizes that he cannot save those left behind without getting caught himself, and he just barely manage to make it to the end of the hall, where Ru Ton Pe shoves him through the door.

Toshiro activates the cloak he took off one of the assassins, and dimension doors himself to the end of the hallway, where Ru Ton Pe pulls him through the door. Bumtin casts teleport and also appears at the end of the hallway.

With the black wall on his heels, Farlight does the only thing he can: he plane shifts away, appearing on the shores of Mount Celestia. H decides to wait a minute before returning back.

Back in the trials, the party finds themselves in a room whose only feature is a long table upon which sits a single plate of food. The well-cooked meat sends a delicious aroma wafting through the room. In the blink of an eye, there are suddenly two plates. Moments later, there are four. Erebus recalls being told that the man he learned the location of this Pool from had to eat a lot in order to reach the Pool, and he tells the group. Their combined appetites are enough to staunch the rising tide of plates into the room long before they grow out of control and drown the party in a delectable creme brulle sauce.

As the last plate is eaten, the table clears itself, and another doorway opens. Farlight appears in the hallway and runs to the end and through the door to rejoin his compatriots as they step into a room with a shimmering multicolored orb. The orb flashes a few time, and Bumtin feels a bit of pain as a small chunk of flesh on his right arm melts away, but then a door appears and the party steps through.

On the far side they see seven multicolored pools of liquid. The pools are red, green, blue, violet, indigo, yellow, green, and orange, and so of course the party immediately thinks of a rainbow. But they are unsure of what to do with that knowledge, and Ru Ton Pe offers to attempt to drink a concoction made up of the liquids mixed in proper order. Bumtin gives him an empty potion bottle and the monk mixes up a dull brown paste from the pools. He chokes it down but nothing happens.

Bumtin tries to throw a single coin into each pool in the order of the rainbow, but nothing happens. Ru Ton Pe again agrees to be a guinea pig, and bathes in the pools one by one. He comes out of the last looking like a deranged clown was caught in a crayola factory explosion, but as soon as he steps out a door appears on the far wall. Behind it is a room whose only feature is a jet black ball of nothingness sitting in the center of the room. Loud snores can be heard emanating from the orb.

Attempting to ensure that they sneak past uneventfully, Farlight begins to cast silence. Unfortunately his casting makes too much noise and the black ball awakes, hurtling itself at Toshiro and disintegrating a small chunk of flesh.

The group splits up, and everyone dives through the door at the far end of the room, which leads back into the first chamber they were in with the curtains of acid.  As they go through, the people behind them see them disappear. Although they fear what is happening, they fear the Umbral Blot even more, and all decide to jump through.

On the far side they find themselves in a massive room easily 200 feet on a side. A ornately appointed hallway leads off, but even it gold-covered walls are soon ignored when the rooms only feature is seen: the jet black Pool of Vengeance, whose power strikes down those who harm the bather.


----------



## James McMurray (Feb 19, 2004)

Erebus, having found what he came for, strides purposefully into the Pool. As its waters rise over his head, anger fills his heart, and thoughts of all who have wronged him begin to flash through his mind, until they settle upon the face of the leader of the wizard conclave that ransacked his boyhood home, killing his family and becoming the driving force behind his life as an occult slayer. As the anger mounts, the picture of the man is replaced by an older but still fully recognizable man in a summoning circle chanting in Abyssal. The waters around Erebus disappear, leaving him in the middle of the circle, his Scythe having leapt into his hands of its own accord. It is apparent from the shock on the wizard’s face and the faces of his co-summoners that he had not intended to have a righteously angry half-dragon appearing fully armed in the circle.

--

Back in the temple, the always power-hungry Bumtin Von Deren steps into the pool moments behind Erebus. The waters come over his short head even faster, and the anger rises rapidly. Few faces run through his head, and of those all are long dead, having lived before the current cycle of the gods. But then a scene unfolds. A massive tree stands beside a silent golden Pool as a perfect sun shines down. This ancient treant and his treewife have guarded the Pool of Love for centuries, and they rebuffed the lustful gnome when last he visited. As he thinks of the magical power their demands for purity and “worthiness” cost him, the words of destructive magic well up in his heart. When he finds his feet in the cool grass beside the pool, he knows what he will do.

The dryad steps out of her husband-home and speaks. “Welcome back my friend, have you looked inside and fond yourself worthy?” Bumtin’s answer is a cry of rage and a swarm of small glowing fiery beads.

--

Toshiro too chooses to step into the Pool, and immediately the voice and eyes of Tsura, his ancestor-servant leap into his mind. He has yet to overcome his anger at her refusal to bathe in the Pool of Pain and her subsequent denial of his right as her sovereign to require her to return to life and continue service to her lord. As he appears in her tiny hut, he looks out the window to see a pearly white shore lapping at the sand under a golden sky. In the center of the room is Shinechi Tsura, ancestor and underling. She kneels upon a plain gray mat and meditates. 

The sound of Toshiro’s katana leaving its sheathe of its own accord and placing itself into his hands pulls her from her contemplation, and she looks up. “My lord, what brings you to my home?” she asks calmly and serenely.

--

Both Farlight and Ru Ton Pe wait outside the Pool wondering what will become of their friends. Farlight’s concern is for his own safety, and he waits to see what effects the waters have on his companions’ lives. Ru Ton Pe is more concerned with the nature of the Pool itself. Before even knowing the results of his newfound friends’ Baths the exalted emissary of the gods decides that he will not risk his immortal soul in anything so steeped in a base emotion such as vengeance.

--

Meanwhile, Erebus is making short work of his long-hated enemy. His scythe lashes out and severs the wizard’s leg muscles, and terrified frenzy fills the vile arcanist’s heart. Lashing out with a ray of negative energy, his fear makes him miss. The underlings follow suit, but only one hits, barely affecting the enraged warrior, who rapidly strikes his foe down. Seeing their master destroyed, the two sorcerers disappear into the air, and Erebus finds himself walking out of the waters. His clothes drip black water, and his aura has gained a new, darker flicker.

--

Bumtin’s time stopped assault sees him firing out 6 beads for delayed blast fireballs. They surround the massive tree, and Bumtin moves a bit away. He does not move far enough though, and the giant treeherder reaches out and grabs him. Knowing that he will not be able to escape the fiery blast that is about to come, he holds the gnome tight to his chest. His earthbride also knows they are about to die, and uses her magics to disjoin the gnome’s protections, hoping to ensure that they take him with them. The fires engulf, and three voices cry out in fiery death songs.

The Pool expels the corpse of Bumtin, dripping wet and flickering from within with a dull black  Farlight walks over to examine hi, and pronounces him dead. Moments later the gnome chokes out the black water in his lungs and pulls himself to his feet.

--

Toshiro responds to Tsura’s question in his usual gruff manner. “Tsura! You have brought shame upon the family and upon yourself by refusing the orders of your lord. Why have you done this?”

Tsura’s ancient eyes focus on Toshiro’s as she replies, “I was not a servant. I was an honored ancestor.  It is you who brought about your shame when you threw me into pain and death.”

Unable or unwilling to comprehend her, Toshiro continues. As he does so, he sets his katana aside and draws his wakizashi, the blade he carries so that he my strike himself down if he ever loses to his most hated enemy: dishonor. He holds out the blade for her, “This will clear the shame from between us.”

Tsura chuckles amiably. “That is truly an honorable act my lord. May I clean your blade for you?”

Enraged that she would suggest that he commit seppuku instead of her, Toshiro shouts “I will clean my blade in your blood!” as he grabs up his katana and slices her across the chest. As her body falls to the floor, he cleans off his blade and strides back out of the pool.

--

Farlight sees his friends survive the Pool, and steps in himself. Having asked about their experiences, he expects what occurs. As he steps in, the visage of the foe that took his belongings from him rises into his mind. The mate of the Great Wyrm Red lies atop a pile of treasure, and lavishes in the lap of luxury, much of which was taken from Farlight.

When he appears on the heap of coins and jewelry, Farlight glances around feverishly looking for his boots so that he can gab them and flee. He knows he cannot defeat the wyrm all alone and unprepared, especially after having used so many resources just to find the pool. He fails to find them at first, and the she-drake warns him away. When he does not immediately leave, she encases herself in an alien life shield and creates several shadow duplicates in preparation for crushing this tiny flea of an elf.

He dispels her images and again looks around the lair. His eyes light up as he sees the boots, but when he runs to grab the giant dragon snatches him up in her mouth. He frees himself from her grasp and again goes for the boots. Again she grabs him up. This continues, with him escaping, and the dragon moving slowly closer to the boots until finally she is sitting on top of them, laughing. When her defenses are dispelled again, she casts Farlight into a Maze of force and prepares for his return.

Inside the vast maze, Farlight does not even attempt to escape. He uses this opportunity to buff himself, and then creates a gate back to where he was. When he sees the dragon sitting directly in front of the gate, his heart drops, knowing he will never be able to shove her out of the way. He also spies his treasure boots sitting far from where they were, in a corner on a quickly erected stand of treasures, a shrine to the dragon’s pleasure at his pain.

Farlight lashes out with a Destruction, but it rebounds at him. Then the dragon assault begins and it is mere moments before Farlight’s friends see his body hurtled out of the Pool, completely dry. The lack of a shadowy glimmer in his aura is a telltale sign that he has failed the Pool’s test.


----------



## James McMurray (Mar 7, 2004)

Farlight’s eyes flick open and he gasps in pain. Angered and dejected, he retires for the evening to Bumtin’s Magnificent Mansion. That night he prays for forgiveness from Corellon for putting his personal vengeance over his protectorate role in the world, and vows to clear the anger from his heart and re-enter the Pool the next day, fully focused on taking out the High Priest of Orcus. St. Solliers enters his dream and warns him that the Pool is a Force, not a Tool. It draws vengeance from the user’s heart, and does not always choose whatever target is in the forethought. Farlight nods, and still desires to take the risk, even though he knows that it could pit him against the Grandfather of Assassins, someone who is probably quite capable of capturing his soul and preventing its return.



The next morning Farlight prepares himself and steps into the Pool. But it seems there is some sort of time limit on entry, and he finds himself walking across the surface of the placid black waters. The group decides to continue onward, and head towards the glittering golden corridor to the East. Through the large double doors they find a large area with several booths in it. The booths on the right are shuttered and locked, while the booths on the left are open. Two of the ones on the left contain several large kegs and rows of mugs, and one appears to be a kitchen. In the center of he room is a stairway leading upwards, with a small red velvet rope draped across.



Erebus attempts to rip the lock off of one of the shuttered booths, and then when that fails, he asked Ru Ton Pe to smash it. Although the monk is fairly certain that their primary goal, the High Priest of Orcus, is not locked in a booth, he allows the party members to talk him into opening the booths. Inside all of them is the same general scene: 1-3 chairs, a table, a safe, and a chalkboard on the wall, with unlabelled rows and columns which only hold the legends: W, L, D, 2, 4, and 6.



The ascetic shakes his head when the group asks him to open a chest with his fists, but doesn’t feel that it is his place to put hi own morality onto the shoulders of others. He barely even “tsk”s as the gnome shovels the coins and lacquered wood chips inside into his portable hole. He does balk at opening all of the safes, and the party continues onward.



Through the room they enter a large hallway which leads to a massive pit. Looking up they see a second layer of chairs to match the bleachers on the level they are at. Looking down shows a huge unwalled pit with large doors on the far end. Deciding against investigating this direction yet, they return to the booth room and slip the velvet rope off of the staircase. At the top of the stairs is a corridor with two door on the left, a door on the right, and an opening to the left.



Toshiro steps up and opens the door on the left, and is greeted with three swords slamming into his armor. He is sent reeling back on his heels and his ears ring. Looking behind he sees 40 or more figures lined up in ranks. Each figure is shorts, stocky, and fully covered from head to toe in jet black adamantine armor. Black adamantine swords and shields are in their hands. The back three ranks instead hold bows, and they send arrows into the samurai as he cries out in warning.



Erebus, Toshiro, and Ru Ton Pe move into the room, while Bumten and Farlight buff themselves. The duergar move in tight units, and arrows and sword come crashing down. The battle rages back and forth, and then Bumten gives reality an arcane _twist_. The world around him stops and what once was a raging battle is now a perfectly quiet 3-d mural. He flies into the room and erects two walls of force to cordon off the archers. But before he does, he leaves them several surprises in the form of delayed blast fireballs. He casts a few more defensive spells and then time returns to normal.



Behind the walls, a few of the archers yell out  a warning to avoid the beads, and the group scatters. Only one fails to get far enough from the beads, but the explosion washes over him harmlessly and Bumten realizes that they are protected from fire. The battle rages on, and several of the duergar warriors are killed as the fight spreads out into the hallway. At least one hero would also have been killed if it were not for the protective and revitalizing magics of the priest of Corellon.



Inside the cage of force, the warriors tear holes in the walls with their swords and begin to pour into a far hallway. After another Mass Heal Farlight finds himself the primary goal of every duergar defender. Each one hurtles himself carelessly past the fighters of the party in an effort to bring the priest down. Bumtin’s magic lashes out, and this time he sees his electricity also fail to harm the elite guardians of the temple’s treasury vaults. 



The main bulk of the defenders again pours into the hall, and Farlight goes down. He is not killed though, but for almost half a minute Erebus and the Duergar take turns administering to him. Erebus’s ministrations come from a Ring of Healing, whereas the dark dwarves’ bedside manners are a bit more… rugged. Bumten alls of more of the warriors, and they cut their way again through the stone walls, this time pouring out into the room above the stairwell, cutting through the stairwell wall, and jumping over the stairs into the hallway. Erebus’  magics run out, and two more sword cuts combine with an arrow to kill the priest. At this point, it dawns on the party that they are about to be overwhelmed. 



Looking around, they see that not even half of the warriors have been killed, and they know that without Farlight they will be unable to survive. Retreat is called, and Bumten fully walls off the area, forcing the warriors to begin assaulting the floor in an attempt to get to them. But before they can get partially through it, Erebus has grabbed up Farlight, and the group has met in the Pool room, where they teleport away to the  safety of Greyhawk city.


----------

